# Daily update thread for National Property Preservation Guild



## Cleanupman

*Daily nppg update thread* 
This thread will be used as a daily update page for NPPG activities.
I an effort not to flood the page with several post in regards to matters being closely related this seems to be the best solution.
With the fundamental purpose of providing inforamtion so all of you can make informed decissions in regards to your business and how events in the industry will effect your business model.
I do incourage everyone to become a member so you may receive daily feeds from blogs that are placed. Remember as a group standing together our voice will be much louder than if we stand on the street corner yelling...
To start this new page I have placed the NPPG's constitution for your review...
I do ask that all of us use this page as one that provides information.
If there is subject matter posted that you would like to discuss in a open forum format please start a thread on the subject instead of commenting here...
I do sincerely hope that the information provided helps everyone with their business.
Thank you

THE NPPG CONSTITUTION...



All potential parties interested in membership and/or forming their own
Regional Guilds please click the Contact Us button below and forward
your Contact Information. We will forward all necessary paperwork for
you to review and approve. To date, we have 26 Regional Applications
pending so it may take a couple days to get back in touch with you.
NPPG has hired five (05) full time staff members to process
Applications. They are unemployed Contractors whom know how _critical
this movement is_ and are working as quickly as possible to prepare the
proper credentials.

Finally, you will need to have a passport style photo available for your
Guild ID upon approval.

REMEMBER: MEMBERSHIP IS FREE! 

CONSTITUTION OF THE

NATIONAL PROPERTY PRESERVATION GUILD

AN UNINCORPORATED GUILD

ADOPTED ON THE 12TH DAY OF MARCH 2010

1. Name

The name of the Guild shall be the NATIONAL PROPERTY PRESERVATION GUILD
(the ‘Guild’).

2. Aims

The aim of the Guild is to inspire and encourage individuals within the
property preservation industry to become both educated and proficient in
the Property Preservation Industry. Additionally, the Guild shall take
proactive steps to address nationally deteriorating rates of pay.

3. Objects

The Guild will achieve its aims principally by informing and influencing
Guild Membership, visitors, communities, businesses and governmental and
non-governmental organizations to:

a) Establish Regional Chapters of the Guild domestically and
internationally;

b) adopt a universal protocol for each and every property
preservation technique;

c) establish an educational format for both the testing of
seasoned veterans of the Industry and the training of Apprentice
Contractors;

d) prepare missives to be directed to Regional Chapters as
needed;

e) increase the pay for Guild members in all aspects of
property preservation; and

f) formulate legislative agendas for circulation to
municipal, county, state and federal representatives.

4. Powers

To enable the Guild to fulfil its objects the National Property
Preservation Guild has the following powers:

a) Power to raise funds, to invite and receive contributions,
provided that in raising funds the National Property Preservation Guild
complies with all relevant legal requirements;

b) Power to open and operate a bank account;

c) Power to buy take on, lease, or exchange any property
necessary for the achievement of the objects and to maintain and equip
it for use;

d) Power to sell, lease or dispose of all or any part of the
property of the Guild as necessary for the pursuit of its objects,
subject to any legal requirements;

e) Power to employ staff (who may not be Members of the
National Property Preservation Guild) as necessary for the proper
pursuit of the objects and to accommodate per diem and special requests
for Guild functions;

f) Power to co-operate with other voluntary bodies and
statutory authorities operating in furtherance of the objects or of
similar purposes and to exchange information and advice with them;

g) Power to appoint and constitute any advisory committees,
sub-committees or working groups, as the National Property Preservation
Guild may think fit; and

h) Power to do any other lawful things as are necessary for
the achievement of the objects.

5 Membership

a) Membership of the Guild shall be open to individuals or
organizations (“Organization Members”) interested in furthering the
aims, objects and activities of the Guild.

b) The National Property Preservation Guild may at its
discretion set an annual subscription fee or may set none at its
discretion.

c) Every Member whose overall income is generated by at least
twenty five percent (25%) by tangible field operations shall have one
vote at General Meetings.

d) The National Property Preservation Guild shall have the power
to refuse Membership to an applicant, where it is considered such
Membership would be detrimental to the aims, objects or activities of
the Guild.

e) Any Member of the Guild may resign his/her Membership and
any representative of a Member organisation or section may resign such
position, by giving to the Secretary of the Guild written notice to that
effect.

f) The National Property Preservation Guild may, by
resolution passed at a meeting thereof, terminate or suspend the
Membership of any Member, if in its opinion his/her conduct is
prejudicial to the interests and objects of the Guild, PROVIDED THAT the
individual Member or representative of the Member organization (as the
case may be) shall have the right to be heard by a General Meeting of
Members before the final decision is made. There shall be a right of
appeal to an independent arbitrator appointed by mutual agreement.

6. National Property Preservation Guild

a) The initial National Property Preservation Guild of the
Guild from inception until the first Annual General Meeting shall be
made up of the persons signing this document. A new National Property
Preservation Guild will be elected at the first Annual General Meeting
in accordance with this clause and following any procedures or rules set
by the National Property Preservation Guild.

b) After the first Annual General Meeting the Guild shall have
a National Property Preservation Guild of not less than five and not
more than twelve individuals, consisting of:

c) The executive officers (‘Officers’): a Chairperson, a
Vice-chairperson, a Secretary and a Treasurer;

d) Not less than one and not more than eight individuals
nominated by Organization Members;

e) Any other Members co-opted by the National Property
Preservation Guild.

f) The Officers are elected at an Annual General Meeting,
and must retire from office after serving for two (02) years but they
may be re-elected or re-appointed.

g) Meetings of the National Property Preservation Guild shall
occur at least four times a year and shall be convened by the Secretary
or Chairperson giving National Property Preservation Guild Members at
least seven days’ notice unless it is deemed an emergency meeting.

h) The quorum for National Property Preservation Guild
meetings is at least five Members of the National Property Preservation
Guild. No business of the Guild can be conducted unless a quorum is
present at the start of and throughout such a meeting.

i) Voting at National Property Preservation Guild meetings
shall be by majority vote of all National Property Preservation Guild
Members present and voting on the question. If there is a tied vote
the chairperson of the meeting shall have a second or casting vote. 
The National Property Preservation Guild can make and modify rules
(regulations or standing orders) about matters relevant to the Guild. 
No rule may be made which is inconsistent with this Constitution.

j) The National Property Preservation Guild may appoint
one or more sub‑committees to perform any function or duty which in
the opinion of the National Property Preservation Guild would be more
conveniently undertaken or carried out by a sub‑committee; any
sub‑committee must always report to the National Property Preservation
Guild.

k) No Member of the National Property Preservation Guild can
receive any payment of money or other material benefit (whether directly
or indirectly) from the Guild, or from the property belonging to the
Guild or from the services the Guild provides, except for reimbursement
of reasonable out-of-pocket expenses actually incurred in running the
Guild.

l) All National Property Preservation Guild Members shall
be given at least seven days’ notice of a meeting unless it is deemed
an emergency meeting.

m) Minutes must be kept of the proceedings at meetings of the
National Property Preservation Guild and any sub‑committee.

n) A Member of the National Property Preservation Guild must
cease to hold office if he or she:

* 1) Generates more than twenty five percent (25%) of gross
income from activities other than field operations;
* 2) Becomes incapable by reason of mental disorder, illness
or injury of managing and administering his or her own affairs;
* 3) Is absent without permission of the National Property
Preservation Guild from all their meetings held for a period of four
meetings and the National Property Preservation Guild resolves that
his/her office should be vacated; or
* 4) Notifies to the National Property Preservation Guild of
his/her wish to resign.

7. General Meetings

a) The National Property Preservation Guild shall call a
General Meetings at least once each year.

b) Only Members of the Guild can vote at a General Meeting. A
quorum for transacting business is least ten Members of which no more
than four are Committee Members, or one tenth of the total Membership of
the Guild at the time, whichever is the greater.

c) If a quorum is not present within half an hour from the
time appointed for the meeting, or if during a meeting a quorum ceases
to be present, the meeting shall stand adjourned to such time and place
as the executive officers shall determine.

d) The executive officers must reconvene the meeting and must
give at least seven clear days notice of the reconvened meeting stating
the date, time and place of the meeting.

e) If no quorum is present at the reconvened meeting within 15
minutes of the time specified for the start of the meeting the Members
present in person or by proxy at that time shall constitute the quorum
for that meeting.

f) People who are not Members of the Guild are not entitled
to attend General Meetings.

g) Before any other business is transacted at a General
Meeting the persons present shall appoint a chairperson of the meeting
from the Members of the National Property Preservation Guild.

h) The Secretary or other person specially appointed by the
National Property Preservation Guild shall keep a full record of the
business undertaken at a General Meeting.

i) At least fourteen days notice shall be given of a
General Meeting and it will be suitably advertised to Members.

8. Annual General Meetings

a) An Annual General Meeting is a special form of General
Meeting to which the clauses herein under General Meetings apply.

b) The Annual General Meeting will be held not more than six
months after the close of the previous year.

c) The business of the Annual General Meeting shall include:

d) Receiving a report from the Chairperson of the Guild’s
activities over the previous year.

e) Receiving a report and presentation of the previous
financial year’s accounts from the Treasurer on the finances of the
Guild.

f) Conducting elections for vacant positions as Officers of
the Guild, according to requirements set out in the National Property
Preservation Guild clauses herein.

9. Assets and Accounts

a) Since an Unincorporated Guild is not a legal entity, all
property and assets of the Guild will be held by all the Members of the
National Property Preservation Guild or by a body nominated by the
National Property Preservation Guild to hold assets on behalf of the
Guild.

b) The funds of the Guild, including all donations, must be
paid into bank accounts operated by the National Property Preservation
Guild in the name of the Guild. All checks drawn on the accounts must
be signed by at least two Members of the National Property Preservation
Guild.

c) The funds belonging to the Guild shall be applied only in
furtherance of the objects and in meeting the proper costs of
administering the Guild and of managing its assets.

d) Records shall be kept of all receipts and expenditures of the
Guild, compiled by the Treasurer into an annual statement of accounts.

10. Amendment of the Constitution

a) The Constitution can be amended by a resolution passed by
not less than two-thirds of the Members present and voting at a General
Meeting. The notice of the General Meeting must include notice of the
alterations proposed.

b) No amendment may be made which would have the effect of
making the Guild cease to be a Guild according to the law or which would
alter the objects beyond the reasonable contemplation of the Members or
of people making donations to the Guild.

11. Dissolution

a) If the National Property Preservation Guild decides that it
is necessary or advisable to dissolve the Guild it shall call a General
Meeting of Members of the Guild, stating the terms of the resolution to
be proposed. If the proposal is confirmed by a two‑thirds majority
of those present and voting, the National Property Preservation Guild
shall have power to realise any assets held by or on behalf of the
Guild.

b) Any assets remaining after the satisfaction of any proper
debts and liabilities shall be given or transferred to such other
charitable institution or institutions having objects similar to the
objects of the Guild as the Members of the Guild may determine or
failing that shall be applied for some other charitable purpose.


TROUBLE CLICKING? Copy and paste this URL into your browser:
http://foreclosurepedia.org/nppg-constitution/ 
__________________


----------



## Cleanupman

Guild Members Turn Down HUD 3.6


In an overwhelming turnout for last night’s video conference, Guild Members opted out of participation in the HUD 3.6 Contract awarded to PKMG. The unanimous contention was that PKMG, even though being awarded multi billion dollar deals from HUD, were going to force Contractors to wait in upwards of 70 days for pay on Invoicing.

The Guild, in and of itself, does not instruct Members on what they should or should not do with respect to contracting. What the Guild does is educate its Membership. In the instant case, PKMG was recently awarded both the newly created 1S and 6A Regions. After cutting pricing by 65% for Routine Services and 24% on Initial Services, they opted to force Contractors to hold Invoicing for 35 days and then allow for an additional 30 day maximum to send checks. That’s right, snail mail checks in the 21st Century. Tack another 5 days on the timeline provided the check doesn’t get lost in the mail!

Foreclosurepedia has been at the forefront of this situation attempting to raise objections to the Atlanta HUD POC Craig Karnes to no avail. While Karnes has been both professional and courteous, the reality is that HUDs proverbial arms are tied. As there is no Doctrine of Privity in play, the Prime Contractor (PKMG) is allowed to do as they see fit. In the instant case their actions will ensure the movement into a pre-conveyance model for hundreds of seasoned Contractors across the Nation.

Foreclosurepedia had spoken with both the Chief Operating Officer and President of PKMG weeks ago and raised the concerns that a model which slashes pricing and forces Contractors to tote the burden of debt would be problematic. We fear, though, it fell upon deaf ears. While both Foreclosurepedia and the Guild support the fair market economy, we are deeply troubled by a new trend looming upon the horizon. We have no doubt, though, that the bottom feeder Order Mills and Craigslist three teeth wonders will prove problematic when HUD performs its first audit.

While we wish PKMG the best in its ongoing endeavors to conquer the HUD industry, we are sad to see the many Contractors whom will have to shift gears and return to the trenches of pre-conveyance.


----------



## JFMURFY

Cleanupman said:


> Guild Members Turn Down HUD 3.6
> 
> 
> Thank you for the information I've been looking for. IF PKMG has a Federal Contract, what prevents them from paying in accordance with Prevailing Wages or other Federally mandated pay rates. How would one go about getting their hands on the Publically Bid Contract or Solicitation they bid on and won.
> I used to bid Federal public projects when estimating for private companies, and any subcontractor we had working for us had to pay inaccordance with Federal quidelines Davis Bacon or Service Contract Act of 1965 (SCA).
> 
> There is also the question of does their contact fall under the auspices of Federal worker Health and Safety Protection such as below... i.e. MOLD
> 
> *What Safety and Health standards apply under the SCA? *
> No part of the services covered under the SCA will be performed in buildings, surroundings, or under working conditions which are unsanitary, hazardous, or dangerous to the health and safety of services employees. Safety and Health provisions of the SCA are administered by the Occupational, Safety, and Health Administration (OSHA).


----------



## Wannabe

Cleanupman,

I have been withholding judgement on this "Guild" thing BUT I gotta tell you that I respect your attempts to help this industry and keep going after it!

Kudo's to you sir!!!


----------



## SwiftRes

https://www.fbo.gov/?s=opportunity&...c180dd4&tab=core&tabmode=list&print_preview=1



JFMURFY said:


> Cleanupman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guild Members Turn Down HUD 3.6
> 
> 
> Thank you for the information I've been looking for. IF PKMG has a Federal Contract, what prevents them from paying in accordance with Prevailing Wages or other Federally mandated pay rates. How would one go about getting their hands on the Publically Bid Contract or Solicitation they bid on and won.
> I used to bid Federal public projects when estimating for private companies, and any subcontractor we had working for us had to pay inaccordance with Federal quidelines Davis Bacon or Service Contract Act of 1965 (SCA).
> 
> There is also the question of does their contact fall under the auspices of Federal worker Health and Safety Protection such as below... i.e. MOLD
> 
> *What Safety and Health standards apply under the SCA? *
> No part of the services covered under the SCA will be performed in buildings, surroundings, or under working conditions which are unsanitary, hazardous, or dangerous to the health and safety of services employees. Safety and Health provisions of the SCA are administered by the Occupational, Safety, and Health Administration (OSHA).
Click to expand...


----------



## Cleanupman

Here are some links that contain some helpfull information.

http://foreclosurepedia.org/hud-3-6-the-unholy-alliance-built-upon-your-back/


http://foreclosurepedia.org/preservation-organizations-the-deck-is-stacked/


http://foreclosurepedia.org/foia-response-to-hud-3-6/


http://foreclosurepedia.org/pk-management-yeah-they-want-your-car-too/


----------



## Cleanupman

Screencast About The Guild

We put up a Screencast about the Guild over on our Foreclosurepedia YouTube Channel. It touches on some of the basics and is going to be part of a series leading up to the first big Meetup broadcast live via Google+ and YouTube on December 19. You can cut and paste the link below to check it out!

http://www.youtube.com/user/foreclosurepedia

We have also hired a few Contractors whom were fired by the Corporations to assist in the big social media push internationally. We have had a few requests to speak to Guilds in both the UK and Europe. Man, this thing is growing!


----------



## Cleanupman

We have been receiving an EXCELLANT response for our meet and greet in here in Reno Nevada.
I encourage ALL service providers and contractors to contact and reach out to your fellow...yes I know..your competition..business owners, realtors...yes the realtors are feed up also!!! Make an effort… try to organize a gathreing.
Don't give me the crap I gotta work...some times you just have to stop and smell the roses!!! In this case the pizza!
We will be meeting at Girabaldi Plaza for those of you in our local area...currently our RSVP numbers have doubled!!! And we also have realtors and paralegals that will be in attendance. At this we have had some interest from a couple local politicians show interest in what we are doing.
Here is who will help facilitate the change we need. Real Estate Agents, local political figures, local business leaders.
Why??? The work we do represents our communities and is a direct reflection on who we are.
I don’t know about but I like my community. The people around me like our community.
So I encourage everyone to take a minute say hello to your neighbor and like your community and stand together. Have a meet every 6-8 weeks and together we can stop the practice of subbing to a sub to a sub that demand we use our resources so they can all profit.


----------



## Cleanupman

PPMS South....Liens In The Dirty South

From time-to-time even Foreclosurepedia encounters folks whom feel they
are above the law. Generally, we weed these folks out; however, just
like contagion, you can only be about 99.9% effective. This, my
friends, is a tragic story about greed, hustle and downfall. It will
be a three part series.

During the course of our Industry Insider Investigation of HUD 3.6, we
came across a company called Premier Property Management South
[3] (PPMSS). At the time and to this day, their website proudly
displayed an announcement [4] that they had invested Four Million
dollars in their operation and they were the recipients of the HUD
Contracts.

> In preparation of the new contract, we are investing nearly 2.5M on
> new field equipment for our in-house service providers, inspectors,
> and location directors. We are also investing almost 1.5M on a
> technology overhaul for our entire corporation, providing new computer
> work stations, mobile computers, android based tablets and new mobile
> phones for every employee.

Brandon Lambert, Chief Operating Officer (COO) of PPMSS returned our
calls the same day and stated that they had anticipated being Awarded
the HUD 3.6; however, it did not happen. Over the course of several
phone calls we negotiated a small batch of Orders on behalf of two of
their Clients (CWIS and Zion) as we felt we should give them a chance.
I mean who would've ever thought that a Company whom touts its Chief
Executive Officer (CEO) as a decorated and wounded war hero would stiff
the very citizens he served to protect? Boy, were we in for a rude
awakening!

We went down from Tennessee to the Alabama/Florida border on a whirlwind
tour to handle some Initial Services and Grass Cuts they couldn't seem
to get done. While we found it odd, we felt we would be able to show a
personal ability to display a Projection of Influence (PoI) and handle
things their own crews could not. On our way back we stopped at the
residence of Jason Mathis (CEO PPMSS) and Lambert. Upon arrival we
were immediately concerned as the home, while structurally sound, was
both a previous foreclosure and extremely unorganized. What put us
even more on guard was the fact that Mathis was not able to leave his
room to even come out and meet us. Now, you need to remember here that
we had just completed a one thousand mile expedition doing jobs for
Mathis and Lambert; had been invited to stop by and discuss business,
and Mathis was refusing to come out of his room.

After a brief discussion and a small tour of the dog kennels, we were
hyped up on the possibilities of a VA Contract and told about Dr. Doom
down at PK Management. We concurred, even if for different reasons,
and were enroute back to Tennessee. I am going to interject some
personal observations here: I am a pretty good judge of character as
it has kept me both alive and fairly well off most of my life. Lambert
struck me quite odd. He has a slight gimp to his walk and an extremely
introverted personality. With both small frame and stature I am not
really sure how he ever came to his Station in life. He was both
fidgety and chain smoking the entire time we were there. These tells,
alone, should have made me walk, but we figured as we had completed the
jobs and had assurances we would be paid so I did not dwell on them.
After all, what kind of idiot would invite someone to their home and
then screw them?! Yeah, not the sharpest tool in the shed!

Part II: The Dirty South Gets Down And Hustles

We are going to put this part up tomorrow and bring you the background
of how PPMS South brought in a Company called Zion and had us do some
work for AMSREO in addition to the CWIS Orders (all of which have both
pending Liens and Attachments to their respective HUD Performance
Bonds). Zion is a front company for their money man down in Georgia.
Yeah, we went there!


----------



## Cleanupman

Morning Everyone...

Just a reninder for our meet and greet on december 19, 2012 In reno NV...
If you're local please RSVP so we can make sure to plenty of food available...
TRVP at [email protected].

In addition.....

Forclosurepedia has completed their site remodeling and is now ready for visiters!!!
If you have not stopped by for a visit please do so and sign up for information updates today!!!

When Foreclosurepedia Speaks Contractors Listen
For years now, Contractors have looked to Foreclosurepedia for the Inside Scoop. Whether it be most recently in dealings with the HUD 3.6 Contract Award or in the past when we took on FSMs over transporting wood products in and out of State and Federal Quarantine areas, Foreclosurepedia has been the One Source for Property Preservation!

Foreclosurepedia is Leading the Pack, once again, in its creation of the One Stop Shop for everything Property Preservation related! News, Education, Training, Web Site Integration, Original Contractor’s Series, One Stop Applications and much, much more!

We hope you will enjoy your tour through the newly developed Foreclosurepedia GHQ! Read a remark, apply for a job or simply enjoy the comradery of fellow Contractors whom you know and have come to appreciate us! While your at it, why not Register and make your Voice not only heard, but COUNT!!!

Screencast About The Guild
We put up a Screencast about the Guild over on our Foreclosurepedia YouTube Channel. It touches on some of the basics and is going to be part of a series leading up to the first big Meetup broadcast live via Google+ and YouTube on December 19. You can cut and paste the link below to check it out!

http://www.youtube.com/user/foreclosurepedia


----------



## Cleanupman

Many have been asking about this subject....
So get your popcorn ready it's Movie time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How To Sue Vendors Whom Refuse To Pay
We published an intro video on How To Sue a Vendor Whom Refuses to Pay

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiHoHMx9gVs

We are spinning up a series on this subject. This is the first of many which are coming out over the Holidays!

This one deals with HUD Contracts. It profiles PPMS South and CWIS LLC refusal to pay for services rendered. It also profiles Craig Karnes, HUD Atlanta (he is the guy whom signs the HUD Contracts for most of the United States. To date Karnes refuses to communicate nor allow us to officially file against the Performance Bond and PPMS South and CWIS LLC have both stonewalled attempts to communicate.

We filed Notices of Intent to Lien against all parties. The video gets into this story and your legal options.


HUD: Area 2A (AL, FL, GA, MS, PR, VI) FSM Contractors: Cityside Management, Cooper-CitiWest, CWIS LLC, Innotion Enterprises, and PK Management Group. AM Contractors: HomeTelos, Ofori, and PEMCO. Federal Business Opportunities website at www.fbo.gov


----------



## GTX63

The ads play fine but your videos are throwing up an error message.


----------



## Cleanupman

For those that have contacted me from HI, OR, WA, ID,AZ, IL, IN, NY, AL, GA,MI, MN, MT, CO, FL WV, VA, MD and NJ
, in regards to the link please send an email today to forclosurepeidia.org...
Information will be sent to you.
http://foreclosurepedia.org/

At the botom of page is "contact us" button.

For those of you whom wish to attend the event in Reno please RSVP today at
meetand [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## Cleanupman

Well as promised here is the highly anticipated, overhyped event of the year in the property preservation industry!!!! Yes Ladies and Gentlemen without further ado...I give you the.......LINK.

As a stagehand one hears some of the greatest lines ever uttered...there is one stage sound bite that stands alone...

"Tell 'em who we are man!!!"...I think that it is our time to...Tell 'em who we ARE...


Audience Log-in URL: http://www.anymeeting.com/foreclosurepedia1 (Invite More People)
Send this log-in URL to your attendees through e-mail or post it on your website
Registration Form URL: http://www.anymeeting.com/PIID=E951DA85824B3D
Send this registration link to your attendees through e-mail or post it on your website to allow for quick access to registration.
Survey URL: http://www.anymeeting.com/SYID=EB59DD808247
Your attendees will automatically be sent to this URL when you end your meeting. You may also send this link to your attendees manually.


----------



## Cleanupman

* GROUP: National Property Preservation Guild
* DISCUSSION: Screencast About The Guild [1]

Audience Log-in URL: http://www.anymeeting.com/foreclosurepedia1 [2]

Registration Form URL: http://www.anymeeting.com/PIID=E951DA85824B3D [3]

You have to Register to Attend.


----------



## Cleanupman

Thank you to the following members of the property preservation industry for making our local Meet and Greet a success!!!

In attendance was Jason and Anthony with Bully’s Preservation, Eric and the boss…(I feel bad as I have forgotten her name!!!Alma???) from Green Forest Lawn Care, Ron form RCS came in from Idaho to join us…also in attendance was Mel and Dalene from MDV Home Services, Mel was kind enough to speak as a certified mold remediation person on the hazards of “mistreating”and misclassifying mold. Jennifer from All Cleaned Up also joined us with some very good information concerning the company Solid Foundation subbing Safeguard work and not paying vendors.

Also joining in from cyber land was Kenny in Florida, Julie up in Grants Pass, Mark from Charlotte and Meg down in Mesa AZ!!!

Paul Williams with the NPPG spoke to the advantages of what the National Property Preservation Guild can have with membership. I don’t think I need to say that 50 people can make a louder scream than one…Remember that together we can make things change for the better.

Topics of discussion included filing liens, how to attach a performance bond and legal procedures concerning mid-level companies subbing work from the nationals and not paying the boots-on-the-ground people. 

One item of note on a subject that came up locally was…Do you pay yourself???

This may seem like a pointless question but it is something that almost every mom-n-pop business fails to do…For this I will use a $100.00 invoice…you get a job for $100, you have $15 in materials…$85 profit right???? Sounds good…However, here is the mistake that has been made…it took you three hours to complete the service…so instead of writing yourself a check and writing off that money along with the material you’re only accounting for $15…which means you owe taxes on $85. Now say you pay yourself $20 an hour…which when you’re done with payroll taxes is about $28 an hour…add that to the $15 and now that $100 cost you $99 to complete and your business has only $1 taxable income…why do this??? Simple…when you do not write yourself a check for working you lose your payments into SSI, more importantly UNEMPLOYMENT…what happens if something goes wrong and you do not have a business tomorrow???? You’ll need UEI until you get to your next gig, however, there is nothing in your account and you cannot collect, then UEID finds out you did not pay into the account and fines you with interest etc…gets ugly… SO PAY YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is accounting 101 folks, it is this issue that makes everyone think they are doing well when in fact the wind up working for $1.90 an hour…You paying yourself is a cost of doing business….it is also something that the nationals and others count on you not doing so it looks like you making more than you really are…

Also or those of you not in attendance….Two companies to look for;

Solid Foundation out of Las Vegas NV, with coverage in WV and Washington DC, this company has been subbing Safeguard and Five Brothers work. In addition there is, Blazing Sun LLC out of Michigan and AZ. Also subbing Safeguard work…Blazing Sun is operating under 3 to 5 different LLC licenses so PLEASE ASK QUESTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look these companies are asking you to front the money, insurance, and licensing to complete services…If they can’t give you the answers you need do not conduct business with them…Find out where there office is. Start talking to fellow vendors and service providers in the industry and start communicating with them…together we can run the vermin back into the landfills where they belong…Remember we are here to share information. If you’re having difficulty getting paid this is information we can share and once this starts happening then instead of us second guessing ourselves…they will be second guessing who they will try to rip-off next… 

For those of you that were unable to join in we will work on an event every 6-8 weeks or so…in the meantime…PLEASE join us and become a member of the NPPG so together we have a voice to make change needed in our industry…

In closing…

Meeting people half way is the most significant trip we can take...
We don't work for each other...
we work with each other...



Aaron Aveiro 
COO
Aladay LLC
http://www.aladayllc.com/
775-577-4930 FAX 8a-3p PST
775-230-9915 field


----------



## Cleanupman

SUBMITTED HER WITH PERMISSION..........


Chief Operations Officer posted: "Over the past several days we have been in active discussions with AMSREO pertaining to our Claims against PPMS South. The background on this is pretty much public knowledge; however, we did some HUD 3.0 jobs in Tennessee for PPMS South and they chose "


AMSREO SETTLES PPMS CLAIM 

by Chief Operations Officer 

Over the past several days we have been in active discussions with AMSREO [3] pertaining to our Claims against PPMS South . The background on this is pretty much public knowledge; however, we did some HUD 3.0 jobs in Tennessee for PPMS South and they chose to cut and run when it was time to pay. I won't belabor the story as this Chapter has concluded with specificity to AMSREO. The larger portion, well over one thousand dollars, is still owed by CWIS LLC. We spoke with their general counsel, John Bravacos, whom stated earlier this week it would be at least Friday until he would be able to speak with PPMS South. To date, neither Bravacos, CWIS LLC, nor PPMS South have even the foggiest idea when we might receive a date/time for payment. In actuality, other than some patronizing statements, the reality is that we may be forced to contact the United States Department of Labor and file a Claim with the SCA Wage and Hour Division. We also noted, by coincidence, that Brandon Lambert (Chief Operating Officer, PPMS South) and Jason Mathis (CEO PPMS South) were on vacation until today. Not surprising, in my opinion, as I would want to be rather scarce myself in this type of situation.

The main reason for this post, though, is to show the Contractors whom frequent this Site that there are still some honorable Nationals out there. Here's the reality: AMSREO could have said, "Hey, sue us. PPMS South isn't our problem." AMSREO chose not to. They appointed a gentleman to handle our Claim directly. Make no mistake, most of you know I am quite an abrasive person to deal with on due dates. One can only imagine when I am not getting paid! AMSREO's rep, in my opinion, went above and beyond the call of duty with our Claim.

Most of my coding is done late at night and early in the morning. I recall several days back when I fired off an email (it was about 0430EST). I had a phone call within minutes! Hey, stamina like that is not possessed by mere mortals!  More on point, AMSREO could have simply dropped the check in the mail or sent it the next cycle. Nope. That bad boy was overnighted. Now, it wasn't overnighted because we had some massive claim ($360 I believe). It was done because it was the right thing to do. Now, I wish I could cite the gentleman's name on here; however, I cannot (he may contact me and I will edit the post) due to confidentiality. Suffice it to say that he is both a pillar to his Faith, and a just and honorable gentleman!

The overall moral to this story is this: To arbitrarily and capriciously slam Nationals should not be the chosen path publicly. By-in-large, the vast majority of non-payment traces it roots to either a Regional Order Mill or Contractor ineptitude. Let's reach out and try to speak with the Nationals when issues like this arise. Also, when a National does something RIGHT LET'S TAKE THE TIME TO GIVE THEM CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DUE!


I WOULD LIKE TO ADD...If you're having difficulty collecting from a campany then you need to get the word out so these types of practices stop...Go evr use the face book page...if this isnot something you wish pass the information to me I'll post it...but as a collective group of "boots on the ground" it is our resources that are floating the industry to complete services...It is time our voices are heard...


----------



## BPWY

Cleanupman said:


> The main reason for this post, though, is to show the Contractors whom frequent this Site that there are still some honorable Nationals out there. Here's the reality: AMSREO .




AMS is far from a reputable company in that they are growing filthy rich off the backs of workers claiming to be contractors that don't know their numbers and are willing to accept AMS's cut throat pricing. They may be honorable in paying their chicken feed pay outs, but they've clearly still got some major issues!


----------



## Cleanupman

*Third Party Non-payment issues.*

I know this subject has been the subject of seveal threads...usually "company" specific...
This is in regards to the industry and an approach that we can take to start to stop this activity in our industry...

THE FOLOWING PORTION OF THIS ARTICLE HAS BEEN REPRINTED HERE WITH PERMISSION OF AUTHOR. THIS ARTICLE ADDRESSES ON OF THE BIGGEST ISSUES PLAGUING OUR INDUSTRY…
I would like to propose that any Contractor out there whom has not been paid contact me directly through the Contact Me button at the bottom of the page. I will take your information, research the situation and begin to compile a Rough Draft Report to present to either NAMFS (in the cases where its Members are implicated) and theNational Property Preservation Guild (NPPG) ISTAR database. In the near future,Foreclosurepedia is going to host an International Web Video Conference to discuss ways in which we, as Contractors , are able to address these wrongs and begin to implement both civil and criminal proceedings against those whom are responsible for the theft by way of deception of our labor. Make no mistake, when any Company engages in conduct which is calculated to defraud another by and through a Contract and does such across state lines it is a FEDERAL FELONY!

WE CAN ALL HELP GET RID OF THESE DISPICABLE COMPANIES BY SHARING INFORMATION. I HAVE ATTACHED A LINK FOR THE REST OF THE ARTICLE IN ADDITION TO A GROUP LINK ON LINKEDIN. THE GROUP IN TITLED. “SUBBER LIST…NO-PAY COMPANIES.” AS MEMBERS OF OUR INDUSTRYWE NEED TO START USING THESE NETWORKING SITES TO OUR ADVANTAGE. START SHARING WITH EVERYONE. 
PLEASE…PLEASE…PLEASE…ONLY POST THE TRUTH…I UNDERSTAND ONE MAY GET ANGRY AND WANT TO SAY SOMETHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SOMEONE THAT HAS JERKED YOUR CHAIN. HOWEVER, FOR THE MEMBERS OF THE INDUSTRY TO HAVE CREDIBILITY WE MUST PUT OUR PERSONAL FELLINGS ASIDE AND THELL THE TRUTH.
Check the lists before you start working with companies that may be subbing…
http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Subbers-ListNo-Pay-Companies-4545942?trk=myg_ugrp_ovr

http://foreclosurepedia.org/cwis-llc-agrees-to-settle-claim/


----------



## Wannabe

AMEN BPWY!

AMS was still the worse Service Company I ever dealt with! Chargeback $800 trashout since I could not mow the 6' weeds with 2' of snow on the ground. They got their reward and I got mine


----------



## Cleanupman

HERE IS THE LATEST UPDATE FROM FORECLOSUREPEDIA...

As part of Foreclosurepedia's 2013 Campaign to Empower Rural
Enterprise, we are going to host a Webinar to assist the New
Contractor in entering the Property Preservation business. Topics for
the Webinar will include:

* The Application Process
* Tools of the Trade
* Business Fundamentals 101
* The Negotiation Process
* Insurance and You
* OSHA: What You Don't Know Can Cost You
* Record Keeping: It's Not Just About The Money
* The Cloud: 21st Century Property Preservation

The Webinar is a basic introduction for new Contractors wishing to
enter into the Industry. As opposed to _winging it_, Foreclosurepedia
has put together Monthly Series dedicated to those wanting to enter or
whom have recently entered the Industry. We break down the barriers
which time and again prevent New Contractors from gaining a foothold;
we assist YOU in landing YOUR career as opposed to simply a job.

Over the next several days we will begin to update you with both
snippets and graphics to go over the Webinar and show YOU how and why
it makes sense to Register! FOr preregistration inquiries, please
click the Contact Us button at the bottom of the page!

I post this as one of the first steps of becoming organized is everyone work with the same information. The information spoken about here will move all service providers in the PP Industry in the right direction to accomplish this task. 

And as alawys...

Meeting people half way is the most significant trip we can take...
We don't work for each other...
We work with each other...


----------



## Cleanupman

*Fannie mae: Are you getting paid?*

THIS IS A PART OF AN ARTICLE REPRINTED WITH PERMISSION


Probably not! The new slash and burn policy adopted by Fannie Mae is the genesis of the identical mentality which almost collapsed the entire US Economy! Here is a classic case-in-point where an originally government funded mandate has become such a burdensome albatross, that it will permanently cripple the US Property Preservation Sector. Instead of the clowns whom put us in the mess we are in taking a hit, they are busy fiddling with their Golden Parachutes while the Contractors take a hit! How long will this continue until Contractors wise up and tell these outfits to screw off and contact their Legislatures and local media outlets?!

Before a bunch of Nationals come running to their rescue, let's remember that this SAME FREAKING BLACK HOLE JUST PAID $1.5 BILLION DOLLARS to Banks so they can fire Fannie Mae back in September, 2012!!!!! So, spare me the drivel about we all need to suck it up! How about a few of you sucking it up for a change! How about tossing a few of the $1.5 BILLION to a Contractor to winterize?! Make no mistake, the files run deep on Fannie Mae and ALL WHOM HAVE DONE BUSINESS WITH THEM!!! Let's also remember that Fannie Mae has received about $116 BILLION dollars of tax payer money since 2008 and they want Contractors to suck it up?!!!


YOU CAN VIEW THE REST OF THE SRTICLE AT
http://foreclosurepedia.org/fannie-mae-are-you-getting-paid/


----------



## Cleanupman

Hello Everyone...
The National Property Preservtion Guild is looking for assistance in organizing on local, state, and regional levels.
If you'd like to assist in this endevor, please email
[email protected]
with your contact information and the area you can assist with.
Thank you


----------



## Cleanupman

Good Morning Everyone.
Today I would like to talk about "Policy"...
Policy is...Any governing principle, plan, or course of action....
Does your company have policies?
How many times have you completed a service to find the fee has been reduced because of a policy???
I have placed a video on the FB page...

http://www.facebook.com/backslide.bone#!/groups/propprez/

Take a minute to view the three minute video...also feel free to leave any questions you have and they will be answered THERE....Please do not leave questions here.
Have a great day Everyone...


----------



## Cleanupman

Sorry I've been away for a minute...had some IT issues with our systems....
Here is a list of some very important information from the National Property Preservation uild and Foreclosurepedia...

http://foreclosurepedia.org/2013-culling-the-herd/
http://foreclosurepedia.org/fiscal-cliff-imminent/
http://foreclosurepedia.org/a-peak-under-the-tent-for-2013/

http://www.facebook.com/aladayorgan...1452247&set=vb.505919892771883&type=2&theater



Again anyone that would like to assist in helping organizing your local, state or regional areas with the National Property Preservation Guild, please email me with your areas you can assist in...thank you.

[email protected]

Thank you everyone....
From all of us here at Aladay LLC Happy New Year...be safe and use designated drivers...be a designated driver!!!! The life you save may be yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleanupman

Last night we were a guest on the Foreclosurepedia pod cast on the radio network.
The article will be placed on the weekly Sunday night podcast for all to listen to.
I can not stress enough to everyone whom has not gotten signed up with the National Property Preservation Guild...please do so.
you can listen to our interview and many other archived podcasts and also view several educational videos on Forclosurepedia's website.....Have a great day everyone...
http://foreclosurepedia.org/

Also there are 9 new blogs on subjects that concern everyone in the industry...worth a look-see...


----------



## Cleanupman

NATIONAL PROPERTY PRESERVATION GUILD IS CURRENTLY SEEKING INDIVIDUALS TO ASSIST ORGANIZING THERE LOCAL, STATE, AND REGIONAL AREAS....

send email with areas and contact information to...

[email protected]

Thank you


----------



## Cleanupman

Here is some good reading this morning

http://foreclosurepedia.org/hud-why-washington-is-broken/
http://foreclosurepedia.org/cityside-closes-up-shop-on-hud-3-0/
http://foreclosurepedia.org/bomb-threats-trend-in-foreclosures/

These are events and actions that are effecting and will continue to affect the industry...
Never thought I'd see people trying to blow up a courthouse to stop a foreclosure proceding...Shows you just how frustrated our society is becoming over the nonsense in Washington....


----------



## GTX63

We have had numerous confrontations with former homeowners thru the years while on site. Politics aside, it is a desperation that is no longer pinned to a small segment of society, and is coming out to the forefront as a new normal.


----------



## Cleanupman

Here's a good article from fporclosurepedia...

http://foreclosurepedia.org/fed-becomes-bearish-on-quantitative-easing-qe/

Also we will be sending out information on the NPPG soon if you are interested in helping organize your area please email 
[email protected]

Remember it is free to join the NPPG and be placed on the mailing lists of the NPPG and foreclosurepedia...
Also of note we are currently organizing our next meet and greet in the Reno area for some time in February....


----------



## Cleanupman

Good Morning Everyone!!!!!
I do trust that you have you morning issue of Java and that your office is filled with that wonderful smell of freshly ground coffee!!!!
Many of you have been patiently waiting for the video series I said I would start on contracts and how each sections translates and exactly how it affects you and your business.
This is the format I will use going forward. I will post a section of a contract. In the post all references to any company will be redacted and I will use generic terms. The National or company asking you sign the contract will be reference as Company “A” and you or myself will be referenced as Company “B”.
I will post a section of a contract and ask that for two days you submit any questions you may have via an email to me or on the post itself. I will take the third day to research you questions and address them in the video. Please remember for this series to be successful I must keep the videos between 3 and 5 minutes long…
Also please keep in mind, even though my minor in school was Business Law, I AM NOT AN ATTORNEY AND I AM NOT GIVING, OFFERING NOR PROVIDING LEGAL ADVICE. What I will do is present the section of a contract for review and we will discuss its meaning…
For the new members and those of you whom do not know me it is my intention with this series to provide information that will benefit the “Boots on the Ground” people. It is my feeling that as PP service providers and contractors in order for us to be organized we must be educated…I believe the seasoned veterans of the industry understand this statement. It is my goal to help level the playing field. None of us have high priced law firms like the people we conduct business with. My goal is to help everyone understand what the contract says and how to go about amending contracts prior to signing.
I will have a contract section later today to post…
I look forward to you questions…and your participation with this series.
As always….
Meeting people half way is the most significant trip we can take...
We don't work for each other...
we work with each other...

As this will be presented in a video format we are using Facebook for the series as we can not upload video on some of the other networking sites....here's the link
http://www.facebook.com/groups/propprez


----------



## Cleanupman

Well hello I have a couple things this morning...
First Mold has become an issue...here are a couple Disclaimers for you workorders. These were authored by Micheal Biasi on The Property Preservation Information Exchange...
PLEASE DO NOT COMMENT HERE IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY...LETS TAKE IT TO THE FORUM AS i KNOW THIS IS AN IMPORTANT ISSUE THROUGHOUT THE INDUSTRY...

when doing anything mold related make note the regs have changed and are changing if your not certified to do the work DONT i dont GIVE a Crap if 3rd party bids arent allowed too bad its your business and your insurance if your NAT/REG asks you to report it as discoloration go ahead maybe like this .......... basement has approx 200 sq feet of discolored sheetrock/ gypsum board/ paneling we assume it to be mold, no testing done we are not a mold remediation company suggest a 3rd party who is mold removal certified to further assess and address this issue , this is a potential bio hazard ................. if you do make the mistake of bleaching and kilz you need to end the write up with something like..... we are not a mold remediation company we cannot guarantee against respawn of spores work conducted per this WO was best effort we cannot speak on hidden or unseen conditions or to the interior of the wall space okay here is the angle get yourself mold certified and open a second DBA to cover future WOs my crystal ball tells me mold is going to be big business for a couple of years so phase into it now...

NOW ON ANOTHER NOTE.....
Here is a follow up article on a non-payment issue by PMMS...here is the link you'll need to go read this for yourself as it is lengthly. 
This is also a HUGE issue ion this industry and this is one issue that could be resolved quickly if everyone starts to come together and organize....
If you have not already done I do encourage you to become a member og the National Property Preservation Guild...Become a member of any group that will show organization, groups that allow free exchange of information...
Even if it is only putting yourself on a mailing list...at least you will start receiving information that will assist you with information...
here is the link...
http://foreclosurepedia.org/ppms-south-the-update-they-dont-want/.


Just a remeinder. We are looking for help organization the local, state and regional areas for the NPPG...please email [email protected] for more information...

Thank you and have a good day and be safe out there...


----------



## REO2Rentals

Cleanupman said:


> Well hello I have a couple things this morning...
> First Mold has become an issue...here are a couple Disclaimers for you workorders. These were authored by Micheal Biasi on The Property Preservation Information Exchange...
> PLEASE DO NOT COMMENT HERE IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY...LETS TAKE IT TO THE FORUM AS i KNOW THIS IS AN IMPORTANT ISSUE THROUGHOUT THE INDUSTRY...
> 
> when doing anything mold related make note the regs have changed and are changing if your not certified to do the work DONT i dont GIVE a Crap if 3rd party bids arent allowed too bad its your business and your insurance if your NAT/REG asks you to report it as discoloration go ahead maybe like this .......... basement has approx 200 sq feet of discolored sheetrock/ gypsum board/ paneling we assume it to be mold, no testing done we are not a mold remediation company suggest a 3rd party who is mold removal certified to further assess and address this issue , this is a potential bio hazard ................. if you do make the mistake of bleaching and kilz you need to end the write up with something like..... we are not a mold remediation company we cannot guarantee against respawn of spores work conducted per this WO was best effort we cannot speak on hidden or unseen conditions or to the interior of the wall space okay here is the angle get yourself mold certified and open a second DBA to cover future WOs my crystal ball tells me mold is going to be big business for a couple of years so phase into it now...
> 
> NOW ON ANOTHER NOTE.....
> Here is a follow up article on a non-payment issue by PMMS...here is the link you'll need to go read this for yourself as it is lengthly.
> This is also a HUGE issue ion this industry and this is one issue that could be resolved quickly if everyone starts to come together and organize....
> If you have not already done I do encourage you to become a member og the National Property Preservation Guild...Become a member of any group that will show organization, groups that allow free exchange of information...
> Even if it is only putting yourself on a mailing list...at least you will start receiving information that will assist you with information...
> here is the link...
> http://foreclosurepedia.org/ppms-south-the-update-they-dont-want/.
> 
> 
> Just a remeinder. We are looking for help organization the local, state and regional areas for the NPPG...please email [email protected] for more information...
> 
> Thank you and have a good day and be safe out there...



Please give us site address for The Property Preservation Information Exchange... love to join:thumbup:


----------



## Cleanupman

OK FOLKS!!!!! Happy Friday to all and to start our weekend off on a great note Paul Williams over at Foreclosurepedia has giving us some gret Friday Morning Fodder
Enjoy!!!!!
http://foreclosurepedia.org/intergalactic-property-preservation/

Also do not forget that we have started our video series on contracts today will be our first installment...I'm excited as we have an individual with a far more in depth knowledge ogf the law than I in our discussion over there on Facebook...here is the link for that also
http://www.facebook.com/groups/propprez

Hey Let's all have a GREAT weekend and be safe out there....


----------



## Cleanupman

HEY Folks.....this is a MUST read..............
http://foreclosurepedia.org/hud-3-0-hundreds-of-thousands-of-dollars-owed-to-contractors/


----------



## Cleanupman

Hello Everyone....Here is a request from a member of the NPPG...
If you're working with SG please send me a message or go to the NPPG or follow the link and post a comment for them there...Thanks.
So, we're several orders into Safeguard and the only thing that really sticks out is their Timelines for QC. Our first order is on Day 8 and still no QC nor kick out. It is looking the same way on the others, so far. 

I bring this up as folks need to plan for Capital layouts. When you examine this you need to understand that the first check you get is 45 days anyway. So, in a scenario like this you are looking at 55+ days before your Initial check (which may be even longer depending when they clear the order). 

I would appreciate some info from anyone CURRENTLY working for Safeguard as to whether or not almost 2 weeks is common for QCs/clearing orders.

http://www.linkedin.com/groupAnswer...tID=113407908&trk=view_disc&ut=0lKV0F_KzhpBA1

We will be sending out membership information for the NPPG this week. to be placed on the mailing list please send us an email at [email protected]

Thanks Everyone and have a safe day....


----------



## BPWY

I had one order go 30+ days still in QC back when their system crashed April 2012.

It was for an over $4000 clean out. The only reason I got paid in 60 days is that when day 45 passed with no check I started raising cain.


----------



## SwiftRes

Yes it all depends on the volume they're experiencing I assume. Quite honestly I don't look anymore at ones in process and figure out when they've past QC. We have 38 in process currently. This past week we've had some QC questions on ones we completed early December.

I am sure holidays have put them behind some. I know it did me. 

Whether it's 45-75 days doesn't really matter that much, at least with them I know they will pay, it's just more a matter of going through their process. Once you get over the tough working capital hump, it gets much easier.

Cyprexx is backwards. I'll get paid in 30 days and then at 45 days they'll send me an email requesting more photos.


----------



## STARBABY

Cyprexx is backwards. I'll get paid in 30 days and then at 45 days they'll send me an email requesting more photos.[/QUOTE]


so I`m not the only one this happens to! most the time the photo they are asking for was sent to them!


----------



## Cleanupman

PLEASE DO NOT COMMENT HERE ABOUT POST...IF YOU HAVE A QUESTION PLEASE PM ME OR IF THE SUBJECT MATTER IS IN ANOTHER THREAD PLEASE COMMENT THERE OR WE CAN START A NEW THREAD. THIS THREAD HAS BEEN DESIGNED TO PROVIDE DAILY UPDATES ON SOME OF THE LEGAL ASPECTS THROUGHOUT THE INDUSTRY AND PROVIDE INFORMATION FOR THE NATIONAL PROPERTY PRESERVATION GUILD. THIS THREAD WAS DESIGNED TO POST SEVERAL TOPICS UNDER THE ON SUBJECT FOR PROVIDING INFORMATION.......THANK YOU.....

Many of you have been asking where to go for information about second and third tier level company's(or I refer to them "subbers") not paying you.
Foreclosurepedia has start a database for complaints to be filed....
Folks this the a first step towards organizing the industry...if you have a company that owes you go file your information with them. here is the link.
http://foreclosurepedia.org/istar-database-goes-online/
Your can also join the National Property Preservation Guild Group on LinkedIn at this link
http://www.linkedin.com/groups/National-Property-Preservation-Guild-4730139?trk=myg_ugrp_ovr

Also I can not encourage you enough to become a member of the National Property Preservation Guild. Membership is free. If you need information for your area please email [email protected]
If you are in the Tennessee area of the country Contact the people at forclosurepedia and they can get you signed up.

Also for you Facebook Junkies...There is a Property Preservation Company's Information Exchange page....the membership is growing every day.
Here is the link for that page...if you wish to join message me or Kim Savage on FB. My handle over there is Backslide Bone...

I've been approached by several people through "backdoor" channels lately. Make no mistake about this issue folks...The nationals and their "super-regionals" are watching and they even have people involved in these groups. They are starting to see us organize and become a force to be reconed with. Please become members get involved so your voice is heard....
Our voice is being heard and it gets louder every day. 

Remeber...
Meeting people half way is the most significant trip we can take...
We don't work for each other...
we work with each other...

Have a good day and be safe out there


----------



## Cleanupman

Hello Everyone,
We are starting membership drives for the National Property Preservation Guild.
At this time I have volunteers to help organize in the following areas;
Indianapolis, IN
Central Alabama
... Hawaii
New York
S. California
Florida.
Nevada
As you can see we still need some help in other areas.
Please send an email with the area you can assist with to...
[email protected]
Thank you


----------



## Cleanupman

Hello Everyone. 
If you are in the Reno Nevada area we are having a membership drive for the Northern Nevada Chapter of the National Property Preservation Guild .
Membership is free.
If you would like to review the Constitution for the NPPG please email us at
[email protected] place Constitution in the subject line.
I will send you a copy to review. Our first meeting will to adopt bi-laws.
Nevada Chapter of the National Property Preservation Guild .
Membership is free.
If you would like to review the Constitution for the NPPG please email us at
[email protected] place Constitution in the subject line.
I will send you a copy to review. Our first meeting will to adopt bi-laws.

Also if you would like to organize you area chapter send an email with your cityor state in the subject line. 
No need to resend if you have already sent an email.


----------



## Cleanupman

Very sad that things have come to this. But such are the pitfalls of an unregulated industry in a capitalistic society combined with the graft of a democratic government....
This is a must read folks....

http://foreclosurepedia.org/hud-office-of-the-inspector-general-to-investigate-claims/

To all our St louis and Balitmore folks...condolences go out we lost two of the greatest In Earl and Stan yesterday...RIP Stan and Earl thanks for the memories....


----------



## Cleanupman

Hello Everyone....
Here is the link for the Istar system via Foreclosurepedia.
If you have any nonpayment issues with a company PLEASE go submit your documentation so we can start reeling in these dirtbage.

By submitting your information we can start showing a pattern and thecomplacency of the nationals that continue to supply work orders after they have been notified of the sub subbing their work and not paying the boots on the ground....

http://foreclosurepedia.org/reo/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## Cleanupman

Looks like the heat is getting turned up a little bit on this issue....

http://foreclosurepedia.org/qui-tam-is-it-time/

As previously stated...if you have an non-payment issue you really need to go submitt your information so as a group we can put a stop to the 2nd and 3rd level companies scamming everyone....you can find more information here
http://foreclosurepedia.org/istar-database-goes-online/


----------



## Cleanupman

More good reading today folks.....
This just gets better and better...

http://foreclosurepedia.org/the-dodd-frank-tsunami-its-coming/


----------



## Cleanupman

Here is another good article on industry news from our friends at forclosurepedia...
http://foreclosurepedia.org/hud-oig-complaint-filing-info/

Please tell me you haven't forgotten about the almighty subject that keeps us all on the edge of our seat with the visions of grandour and vacations on the beaches with white sands and those little fruity drinks in coconut shells with those cute little paper umbrellas in them....that's right folks I'm speaking of....the "SHADOW INVENTORY"....

http://foreclosurepedia.org/will-the-real-shadow-inventory-please-stand-up/

Also we have picked up someone that will help with organizing a chapter of the NPPG in Texas.

If you would like to assist in your area please send your contact information if you have not already done so to [email protected] 

Be advised that I will send out a blast with you contact information so the local service providers in your area can contact you directly...

Thank you 

Let's all be safe out there and have a GREAT day!!!


----------



## Cleanupman

Hello Everyone...

Posted the video in our video series on contracts yesterday...Section Three...if you have not had an opportunity to view the commentary on Section Three of the contract here is the link
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=129694257197589&set=o.490195657669115&type=2&theater

The next three sections of the contract will be next. They are short ione paragraph sections. Remember if you have any questions on the the sections post the questions on the post or PM me with them and we will address them.


Also most of knew it was a matter of time before the scandalous actions of some started catching up with them....this article is another must read...

http://foreclosurepedia.org/coopercitiwest-and-others-face-fapiis-negative-rating/

REMEMBER........If you have a non-payment issue(s) with a company we are asking EVERYONE to submitt your information in the Istar tracking system so as a collective group we can rid our industry of these undesirables.....

http://foreclosurepedia.org/istar-database-goes-online/

Hey Everyone....have a Great day and let's be safe out there...


----------



## Cleanupman

Hey Everyone....On behalf of the NPPG I would like to ask for input on Safeguard. In the NPPG group on Linkedin the President, Paul Williams, has made some informative posts and posts reguarding every aspect of doing business with a national. The reports are balanced, informative and fair. Please visit the thread and supply any information/experiences you may have had/have with Safeguard...
Everytime We start to consider speaking with this company about our area...welll something else is thrown on the fire and it becomes just a little more than we want to deal with....Perhaps if we get enough constructive information in one spot we may be able to deal with the nonsense with the one company that drives the industry....here is the link...
Thank you in advance for your assistance....
http://www.linkedin.com/groupAnswers?viewQuestionAndAnswers&discussionID=202540747&gid=4730139&commentID=115762497&trk=view_disc&ut=0b3NovF0MIF5A1

Looking for posative comments on the thread also....We also posted this on FB this morning if you'd like to comment on it please do so over there or on the thread itself on the link posted above thatks everyone!!!

have a great day and let's be safe out there...


----------



## PPCMgr

I don't want to really start another account with a password to remember so I will reply here about Safeguard. We have a love/hate relationship with them. There are some great people working there but then there are far too many that just don't give a . They pay fairly fast. We have five very succesfull years in this business and have a reputation of doing great work. We know how to cover ourselves by doing the work as instructed and to document EVERYTHING needed to make sure we get paid. Recently Safeguard asked us to do more work for them (we had been doing some PPO work for them for about 18 months) and it is getting obvious that Safeguard is trying to find ways to not pay in full for the work performed, they do get frustrated when we ask for written confirmation of approvals (we have experienced them forgetting about approvals in the past and this docked our invoice). They seem to have a knack for finding new ways to try not to have to pay, luckily we have seen almost every trick in the book. The downside is that having to be this thurough with ducumentation and follow up means that it takes a lot of time to process the results for them, and now the timelines will be much tighter starting in February. We already often get workorders that are past due on the day we get them and we have to confirm with SG for each and every one of them that we will get paid and not docked for being late other wise they will, this will soon be getting too frustrating to be worth the effort and expense. Just my two cents about SG.


----------



## Cleanupman

*Important folks.....IMPORTANT*

Hey everyone....IMPORTANT....

We have what appears to be a wire fruad issues involving bids....

If you have EVER submitted a bid and it was retruned "adjusted" as being "excessive" and your "reduced" bid was given to you...especially if you were "forced" to perform....
Someone can not submitt any bid on your behalf if it has been adjusted and you do not agree...
We need to know.....
There will be a "webinar" tonight at 8pm EST...that you can dial in to participate. You can call in or participate "on-line" 

This is important for the industry as a whole so lets get together and lets start stopping this type of behavior against us....
I will post the link shortly...as I'm in the middle of shootong our video for the contract series.....


*REO Webinar Tonight

Make sure you go to the REGISTRATION LINK first!

Audience Log-in URL: http://www.anymeeting.com/foreclosurepedia1

Registration Form URL: http://www.anymeeting.com/PIID=E952D880844B3A
*

*REO/PP Complaint Tracker - AnyMeeting | Free Web Conferencing, Webcast and Meeting Service*
www.anymeeting.comMy Meeting Room powered by: Completely Free Web Conferencing and Meeting Service. Produce your own high quality online meetings, with 




​


----------



## Wannabe

Hey there Cleanupman....I'm sitting here in the Midwest with an icestorm that will refreeze tonight and not much to do...I might listen in but what time is this thing?


----------



## SwiftRes

Wannabe said:


> Hey there Cleanupman....I'm sitting here in the Midwest with an icestorm that will refreeze tonight and not much to do...I might listen in but what time is this thing?


Yeah we had to salt part of our gravel drive this morning to get my truck and trailer out of our lot. Even in 4WD we were sliding backwards 

I will try to attend also, but the link you provided shows it as being tomorrow at 8 PM EST, not tonight.


----------



## Cleanupman

Sorry!!!!!!!!

8 pm EST/////

If you have received an email to this effect....

RE: Bid amounts exceed industry standard pricing 

We have received your update, in which you provided a bid to: 

TRASHOUT PERSONALS 

for the amount of: $xxxx.xx 

This bid exceeds fair and reasonable pricing, and therefore 
has been reduced to the amount of $ xxxx.xx 

This is not notice of bid approval, only notice that your bid was 
excessive and reduced prior to sending to the client.

Then you need to tune in....


----------



## Cleanupman

*Weekly Online Meeting for all PP Service Providers*

Hello Everyone,

I just got off tonights online webinar with President of The NPPG, COO od Floreclosurepedia Paul Williams. Tonight's subject matter for discussion was "Excessive Bid Adjustments"
Make no mistake folks, when your bid is adjusted without your consent and supplied for you without your consent it is fraud.
There is going to be a compplaint and monitoring system set up and I will provide the link her as soon as I receive it.

I will also post the link for next weeks webinar...While we have some kinks to work out you can type questions and everyone can read them and submit comments anlong with commentary...

To those that did tune in pass the word...this is a good thing...


----------



## BamaPPC

Damn I'm sorry I missed that webinar. I've gotten many many emails like that. 

I sure would like to know the outcome of the discussion.


----------



## Cleanupman

Last nights webinar for a spur of the moment decission was a great success!!!!!!!!
We had service providers tune in from Hawaii to Florida.
It was a general consensus that this should become a weekly event and the attending members from the Property Preservation community voted unanimously to have a webinar every Sunday at 8pm EST.
While I'm not sure at this time if the link will be the same I will post the registration a nd information for this coming week here later in the week.
Topics od discussion were;
"Excessive bids"....mold and liabilities years "after the fact", also talked about...how do we necome one voice with a common goal...

Here are a couple articles that will provide more information for everyone.
Hope to have you tune in this comming Sunday!!!

http://foreclosurepedia.org/the-industry-insider-package-rolls-out-in-february/

http://foreclosurepedia.org/safeguard-properties-the-unvarnished-truth/

There has been a tracking system so you can submitt information so we can start showing pattern and complicity...
PLEASE I CAN NOT STRESS THIS ENOUGH...
IF YOU HAVE AN ISSUE LETS START GETTING THESE INTO THE SYSTEM SO THIS "TOO BIG TO FAIL" AND "DO IT OR SOMEONE ELSE WILL" MENTALITY CAN BE DRIVEN OUT OF THE INDUSTRY....
\Make sure you information is supported with documentation...

Let's all have a good day...and be safe out there...


----------



## PPCMgr

"There has been a tracking system so you can submitt information so we can start showing pattern and complicity..."

Where is the tracking system and how can we partisipate??


----------



## Cleanupman

For those of you in the Reno Area that would like to become a member of the N. Nevada National Property Preservation Guild, here is the information for our first Official Meeting 




















Monday, February 18, 2013










10:00am until 12:00pm










6850 Sharladns Reno Nevada in the business center









Ratification of constitution and bi-laws. Also discussions for fund raising ideas. 
Board of directors discussion




Here are a couple very interesting articles.


http://foreclosurepedia.org/va-oig-enters-the-fray-will-it-go-anywhere/

http://foreclosurepedia.org/risk-of-loan-collateral-is-the-industry-creating-its-own-demise/

http://foreclosurepedia.org/tis-the-season-scams-run-rampant-during-tax-time/


For those of you that would like to participate with informayion for the Istar tracking system here is a link to that...
http://foreclosurepedia.org/?s=Istar

If anything changes as far as where to submitt information I will post it imediately...

Thanks and lets be safe out there!!!


----------



## Cleanupman

Here is a couple of articles that tie into each other....

http://www.nationalmortgagenews.com...y-1033124-1.html?zkPrintable=1&nopagination=1

http://foreclosurepedia.org/everyone-gets-a-pass-nmn-and-the-typical-mentality/

I find it very ironic that once again Safeguard is at the front of a Property Preservation "summitt" meeting and nothing about the boots on the ground....


----------



## Cleanupman

*Weekly webinar update...*

So, a heads up to all interested out there on the Weekly Webinar. Looks like this Sunday is the Superbowl. Now, this is a religious experience for some (I generally just watch the kick off and last 3 minutes  ). With that said, I am going to bump the date. After Superbowl, it will always occur on Sundays. Additionally, I will do an audio and post it over on the Foreclosurepedia YouTube Channel

http://www.youtube.com/user/foreclosurepedia/

After I dump the emails from those whom attended I will clear you all for a free month of our Industry Insider. Why? On little to no notice you took time out of your day to participate in what I believe will be the cornerstone of this Movement.

I'm taking this week off to dedicate spinning up the Webinar Platform, the Wiki and streamlining the Industry Insider section. I'm fast tracking on rehabs and other work; however, I have a little wiggle room and this is a priority.

What I would like is those of you whom can dedicate 1 hour a week reach out to me. I want to get the Wiki populated up with data as rapidly as I can. That alone will telegraph legitimacy to the fact that the Nationals are conspiring to defraud Contractors.


----------



## Cleanupman

*Special time for Webinar due to SuberBolw*

We have rescheduled the time for Our Webinar this week 
2pm EST which would be 11am PST...

MAIN TOPIC FOR THIS WEEK HOW TO ORGANIZE YOUR REGIONAL CHAPTERS FOR THE NPPG...​ 

03FEB13 Superbowl Sunday at 1400 Webinar

Registration Form URL: http://www.anymeeting.com/PIID=E952D787844B38 
Audience Log-in URL: http://www.anymeeting.com/foreclosurepedia1


Look forward to having everyone join us.
We will return to our normal time of 8pm EST next week...


----------



## Cleanupman

Recently there has bee a BEVY of post on the subject matter of "EXCESSIVE BID" and the national forcing it's will on vendors...

IF THIS HAS HAPPENED TO YOU OR YOUR COMPANY THIS IS A MUST READ....

Any Prime Vendor whom has rejected bids and then, by and through their Contract, required Contractors to fulfill the bids are guilty of Wire Fraud. If, in their feeling that they are Too Big To Fail, passed on a penny more in billing with respect to the bid submitted, they are guilty of both Mail Fraud and quite possibly a violation of the False Claims Act ((31 U.S.C. §§ 3729–3733)......
HERE IS THE ARTICLE IN IT'S ENTIRETY......

http://foreclosurepedia.org/rico-act-coming-to-a-vendor-near-you-soon/


----------



## Cleanupman

*Webinar reminder*

WEBINAR REMINDER TODAY AT 2pm EST...11am PST

03FEB13 Superbowl Sunday at 1400 Webinar

Registration Form URL: http://www.anymeeting.com/PIID=E952D787844B38 
Audience Log-in URL: http://www.anymeeting.com/foreclosurepedia1


And this is a very good read....something I think everyone in the industry needs to follow...

http://foreclosurepedia.org/rico-act-coming-to-a-vendor-near-you-soon/

and for my early Christmas to you all...49ers...-3.5 o/u 43.5...over

Please bet responsibly and legally.....:>)

Enjoy the game...


----------



## PropPresPro

Cleanupman said:


> . . .And this is a very good read....something I think everyone in the industry needs to follow...
> 
> http://foreclosurepedia.org/rico-act-coming-to-a-vendor-near-you-soon/. . .


Tried to read this but couldn't get past this first sentance:
_*"Over the past several months, Foreclosurepedia has been laying out the ground work for the evisceration of the power and control in which certain Prime Vendors exercise in a concerted way over both Contractors, Clients and Brokers. "*_

I've tried many times to read what this guy writes but I can't. His style of writing is too convoluted and his use and/or misuse of 'the big words' he seems to love is like fingernails down a chalkboard to me. 

From what I've heard, I can see that this guy has the best of intentions, but for him to ever be taken seriously by the masses in his crusade, he really should have someone else write for him or at the very least have a writer proofread what he has written before publishing it.


----------



## Cleanupman

Well looks like another company...one that we would not work with as their fees were so low we could not make them work prior to PKMGMT's disaterous award of the HUD contract....has gotten caught with their hand in the cookie jar....

http://foreclosurepedia.org/hud-oig-issues-scathing-report-against-innotion/

Sorry folks, but this is something that should piss everyon off in this industry...Espeicially if you have worked with Innotion and you have ever receibed any call backs and were penalized with a chargeback.....that would mean that Innotion double dipped.....

Yesterdays Webinar for the NPPG was another success...While many were waiting for the Superbowl there were many that tuned in and in fact many have started organizing their respective areas for a local chapter of the NPPG.

We will start holding a webinar once a week on Sunday evenings at 8pm EST...Hopefully we will have the kinks worked out and everyone will be able to hear this week. 
Something we all need to be cognizant of is the fact that change will come. However, while the powers to be will resist there are just too many issues that are going on in this industry that can no longer be ignored and as a group we need to come together and stand up for ourselves....
I will post the next meeting registration information later this week.
Please do not forget about our on going video series on contracts over on FB. We have gotten into sections of contracts that are very unique and can have some very adverse affects on your business if you have "blindly" signed contracts. For example, the section covered in yesyerdays video concerned a contract section that gave Company "A" carte blanc to your company records....

Thanks for checking in and Have a Great Day....and let's be safe out there...


----------



## Cleanupman

Here is the link for this weeks webinar...

Conference Call : Toll Number: 213-416-1560 | Attendee Access Code: 845 7656Please click here to register and receive your login instructions*Link not working?* Copy the following URL into your browserhttp://www.anymeeting.com/PIID=E952D787844B3BPersonal message from ForeclosurepediaThis is the Weekly NPPG Webinar. It is scheduled for 2100EST.

We will be returning to our regular schedule of 2100 hours EST...that is 8 pm EST and 5pm PST...

This week we will focus on information in regards to developing local chapters of the NPPG.
If you would like to help organize your area please PM me or send an email to;
[email protected] Please place your area in the subject line...

Thanks...

Have a good day and let's be safe out there....


----------



## Cleanupman

Hey Gang....this is a MUST read.....

http://foreclosurepedia.org/washington-dc-inquires-into-possible-liens/


----------



## Cleanupman

Morning Everyone...

Hey I posted last night and didnot realize the article had a fee attached to it..I do apologize for that....probably should have read the entire article prior to posting and would have known!!!!!
Sorry for the inconvenience...that said....I would be benificial for everyone to tune in Sunday evening.

All I can say at this time is....ooopppssss...sorry...

However, as the portion of the article stated there is politicians that have started to become aware of our industry issues...contact your local representatives, I have started to contact and have discussions with the media in our area. While some may be simpathetic and listen one will print something as this is a story...one that will not shine favorable on our great financial instutions once again.

Also for those of you whom have not waded into the Facebook group.
As we are moving forward with the National Property Preservation Guild organizing we are looking for idea for a logo for the organization.
Any artsy folks please send me your ideas...We will start to put the ideas/schetches for everyone to look at and so all members can vote on the one we shall use....

Well I'm off on the Merikesh Express...Have a Great day and let's be safe out there....


----------



## Cleanupman

*Negotiating around Surprises*

Well Happy Friday everyone!!!! Het one of the things I always talk about is negotiations....In order to be successful wtih cash flow and be able to pay employees decent and for that matter to be able to pay the bills, one must be able to successfully negotiate respectable fees in the beginning....

You may encounter a negotiator who uses ‘Surprise’ as a negotiating tactic. Some negotiators feel surprises provide a good way to keep the pressure on the other party. I’ve been caught by surprise many times and it still shakes me up, at least for a short period of time.
I don’t like surprise because it creates distrust and fear. Surprise acts as a communication block. The sudden introduction of unexpected events can cause the other party to lose face and thereby harden his or her position. If this happens the entire negotiation may be in trouble.

Before you can defend against surprise, it is well to recognize the kinds of surprises you are likely to come up against. 

>1. Issue surprises: new demands, new packages, backing off concessions, position changes, risk changes, escalation tactics.
>2. Time surprises: deadlines, short sessions, change-in-pace, patience, all-night sessions, having to work over the weekend.
>3. Move surprises: walk outs, recesses, delays, smoke-screens, emotional outbursts, frequent interruptions, displays of power.
>4. Information surprises: introduce new rules/regulations/policies, new data to back-up a point-of-view, new sources of data, tough questions, peculiar answers.
>5. Ego surprises: bursts of abuse, anger, distrustfulness, one-upmanship, disbelief, attacks on intelligence and integrity.
>6. People surprises: changes in buyers, changes in salespeople, new team members, disappearance of people, higher-level executives join the negotiation, experts or consultants are brought in. Another people surprise – when nobody at all turns up for a meeting, or when someone shows up hours late.
>7. Authority surprises: suddenly the other person lacks the authority to make a decision, people who have the authority are missing, people who have authority but only up to a certain limit and not more.
>8. Place surprises: beautiful offices, uncomfortable chairs, no air conditioning, freezing rooms, holes in the wall, noisy surroundings, big (long) parties.

The best thing to do when surprised by a turn of events is to first recognize that this might simply be a negotiating tactic. Give yourself time to think. Listen, say as little as you can, and take a break. A negotiation is not a courtroom or a war. Don’t respond to something new until you sort it out and are prepared to respond effectively.
Once you recognize that many surprises are negotiating tactics, you are in a better position to respond effectively.

Hope this helps everyone.....

Have a Great weekend and let's be safe out there....


----------



## Cleanupman

FOR SUNDAYS WEBINAR..........................

You can choose to hear the audio for this meeting either through your computer speakers or by dialing the following conference call information with your phone:

Conference Call : Toll Number: 213-416-1560 | Attendee Access Code: 845 7656
Please click here to register and receive your login instructions
Link not working? Copy the following URL into your browser
http://www.anymeeting.com/PIID=E952D787844B3B
Personal message from Foreclosurepedia
This is the Weekly NPPG Webinar. It is scheduled for 2100EST.


----------



## BamaPPC

Cleanupman said:


> Morning Everyone...
> 
> Hey I posted last night and didnot realize the article had a fee attached to it..I do apologize for that....probably should have read the entire article prior to posting and would have known!!!!!
> Sorry for the inconvenience...that said....I would be benificial for everyone to tune in Sunday evening.
> 
> All I can say at this time is....ooopppssss...sorry...
> 
> However, as the portion of the article stated there is politicians that have started to become aware of our industry issues...contact your local representatives, I have started to contact and have discussions with the media in our area. While some may be simpathetic and listen one will print something as this is a story...one that will not shine favorable on our great financial instutions once again.
> 
> Also for those of you whom have not waded into the Facebook group.
> As we are moving forward with the National Property Preservation Guild organizing we are looking for idea for a logo for the organization.
> Any artsy folks please send me your ideas...We will start to put the ideas/schetches for everyone to look at and so all members can vote on the one we shall use....
> 
> Well I'm off on the Merikesh Express...Have a Great day and let's be safe out there....


I'm not real "artsy". But here's a couple ideas.


----------



## Cleanupman

Hello Everyone...
I've been a little under the weather as someone left some of that flu stuff here and I do believe I stumbled upon it......

Our weekly NPPG webinars have gained momentum as evidenced with double participating members every week.

If you are interested in registering with the National Property Preservation Guild please email me back so that I can send you credentials to login and fill out your information.


If you go to http://foreclosurepedia.org/reo and view the map you will see the Map Pins. By clicking one of them you will see that you are issued a NPPG ID. This means that none of your personal data is ever viewable because when you attempt to access the file or toggle any form on the left hand screen the encryption blocks your access.


Additionally, if you are wanting to become pro active and establish a Charter for your region, please advise and I will fast track the paperwork to you for Petitioning.


If there are any questions you may have or would like a copy of the constitution to review you can contact me via [email protected] or use the link above.

While many of understand the fear factor that the nationals have been attempting to instill in the industry we have come with a way to make membership anonymous at this time....

Remember our goal is not to create a union type mentality that will draw a line in the sand and expect membership to stand behind administrative decissions as is with labor, AUW, and many other unions in this country. 
Rather our goal is to become a viable entity that unlike other organizations work with both sides of this industry.
Part of our discussion this past week was how to create policy for our organization that is fair to both parties. How do come up with contracts that are fair to both parties???
One of the biggest issue in this industry is one/lop-sided contracts. Our contracts currently protect the national or regional and leave you the service provider in a bad position should the contract ever be cancled..this is something that can only be accomplished by educating all service providers on how to negotiate a little better. Teaching service providers how to understand and make amendments to contracts they are asked to sign...
These are all issues that as a collective group we can address and negotiate successfully.


I will post the link for this weeks meeting later in the week...

Have a great day and let's be safe out there....


----------



## Cleanupman

*NPPG Ushers In Its 100th Member*

With the approval of Kevin Jones today, the National Property Preservation Guild (NPPG) Group ushered in its 100th member! I believe that this is noteworthy for two reasons. First, in just a few short weeks, Contractors from across the United States (both CONUS and abroad) have come together for a single, unified cause. Second, this milestone represents a trend which can no longer be avoided by the Industry.

I am humbled by each and all whom are currently participating in our Group. I believe that this Group, in conjunction with the ancillary support of the NPPG, will be able to make a positive impact upon the Property Preservation Industry's landscape. I am thankful that each and all have been both respectful of each other and the Clients whom are in silent attendance. This demonstration wherein Contractors are able to discuss problems AND participate in their possible solutions is the hallmark of any successful Organization.

Ladies and Gentleman, I thank each and all for your continued participation and eagerly look forward to posting about the next milestone: 1,000 Members Strong! Always remember that we have a weekly Webinar each Sunday evening at 2100EST. We welcome each and all to attend and wish you the best in 2013!

http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Anno...40b1be7adcd2&trk=group_items_see_more-0-b-ttl


----------



## Cleanupman

*What do You Think...Will It Help???*

The following is an article reprinted with permission from Foreclosurepedia....
After reading...what do you think...will this help the industry??? 
We had an hour long interview with the Huffington Post this morning. By in large, I felt that the reporter was somewhat familiar with the product as he covers the financial beat and had been doing separate interviews with other Contractors. What I _do not_ think he was prepared for the the *SCOPE* of insanity which has arisen, of late, as a direct result of the Industry spiraling out of control like the Wild West.
Please broadcast this article EVERYWHERE you can! We need to bring out all of those whom have been impacted over the years to force a full scale Congressional Investigation!
We began the long and tedious process of sending the spreadsheets, investigation numbers, tracking numbers, names, photos and intel files we have spun up over the years. We also made it a point to document those Prime Vendors whom played a_positive_ role in our interactions such as A2ZFS, AMSREO and Cityside.
As was made clear, this initial article will obviously be the Gateway to a possible series on the seedy underbelly of Property Preservation both on the Bank REO side and HUD REO side. We emphasized that time and again each and every contractor from Puerto Rico to Alaska have hit brick walls. As the investigation expands it will begin to address the forced lowering of bids while passing through different amounts to Clients.
The pinnacle of the discussions included the fact that NAMFS, the Association of all the parties involved, has refused to do anything. Even after being presented time and again with information about their Members refusing to pay and samesaid hiring felons, a deaf ear was put forward.
This Interview may very well seal our fate. For those Clients whom played fair and honest we hope that they will respect what we have done. We are a honest and law abiding Company and we believe that the actions taken by those whom do not play by the rules hurts all parties INCLUDING the homeowners and brokers themselves. We are hopeful that those reading will find it in their hearts to continue to find work for us. If we fall; if the Industry is allowed to bury us for being Whistleblowers, all whom are in this Industry are doomed. Make no mistake about this: These powerful men and women whom pull the strings will stop at nothing. We have been cautioned to check our gas lines. Billions of dollars are at stake here. Help us stay afloat and bring the Industry back to the luster it once had where everyone is able to buy their children a birthday present and put food on the table. My son simply got a copy of the rent receipt for his birthday this year as it was the last of the money we had!​


----------



## Cleanupman

.THE FOLLOWING REPRINTED WITH PERMISSION
........Have Nationals Lost Their *#%@*&% Mind?
This just came in an hour ago and is being reported on Facebook. You know, the Industry is now taking a stand. They know that the vast majority of Contractors are afraid. Now, the Nationals are demanding that you deduct your Trip Charge for a Bid from your Invoice on the samesaid.
SINCE YOUR BID WAS APPROVED, PLEASE DEDUCT YOUR TRIP CHARGE AMOUNT FROM YOUR INVOICE TOTAL IF YOU WERE PAID A TRIP CHARGE WHEN YOU SUBMITTED YOUR BIDS
At what point in time do you people stand up? You are down to $2 Inspections, $9 Grass Recuts, $12 Lock Boxes!!! Folks, this last shot over the bow should be a CLEAR indicator that no one in this Industry is going to take you seriously until you ORGANIZE!!!..........

I brought this over from Foreclosurepedia in case people have not had a chance to go visit and see the latest….Yesterday I made a statement that concerns the background checks making you and employee… 
One of the comments was...but if we don't they just move on to the next......poppycock

Ladies and Gentlemen you need to make a decision. Are you an Independent Contractor or an employee with no benefits????? 
Don’t you think it’s time to say enough??
I challenge everyone of you to go out today and find one business that allows the consumer to dictate what they will pay for a product. Find one industry that has one company dictating pricing, where to buy insurance, where to buy materials, find one industry or business that does the same thing that is going on in our industry.
After you spin you wheels all day and come up with the answers to those challenges maybe then you’ll be PO’s enough to do something.
Sooner or later everyone has to quit being afraid. I have bills to pay also…I just happen to enjoy my self-respect and dignity to play the BS game these companies want to play…
Here is the first post we made when we started organizing our area…..time to wake up people…..

Preservation Specialists...Must be Licensed and Insured (N NV)
Are you struggling because of to many middlemen with their hand out for a piece of the pie????
Are you accepting work orders from companies that are subbing work assigned to them?
Are you tired of doing all the work while some desk jockey makes a profit and you lose revenue on services?
It is time to stop allowing all these companies to play us off each other. It is time to start communicating with each other.
If you have a company performing preservation work and would like to start networking follow the link with your email.

There is also a FREE Vendor registry you can sign up on. 
DO NOT PAY FOR SOME COMPANY TO ASSIGN YOU WORK THAT IS A SCAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
the site is 
www.rehabquestion.com

Also If you would like to be placed on a mailing list for industry updates or would like to share information with other local sevice providers follow the link. There are several of us that would like to do a meet and greet with everyone over lunch/brunch type of setting.
Let us know if interested.

Our company and a couple others in this area have been sticking together on fee structures...if we all do this we can stop the companies from squezzing us into bankruptcy....
Email us if you'd like more information...we are not trying to "start a union" just trying to stand together and pay our bills.
In the subject line of email...STAND TOGETHER.


----------



## Cleanupman

Until everyone starts standing together the will continue to push thing farther out of control....

until we come together and organize ourselves this will continue to be a problem...as long as everyone want to bitch and moan in these forums instead of tuning each week to the NPPG meetings and start developing chapters to address thes issues....

Folks what is going on in our industry is no different than a school yard bully throwing his weight around...until you sock him in the mouth he will continue to take your lunch money.....


----------



## Cleanupman

REMINDER......................OUR ATTENDANCE TOTALS HAVE DOUBLED EACH WEEK...LET'S SEE EVERYONE IN ATTENDANCE THIS WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​ 
Foreclosurepedia has invited you to the following meeting :
NPPG Weekly Webinar
This meeting recurs every 1 week(s) on Sunday from 9:00 PM to 10:00 PM (UTC-05:00) Eastern Time (US & Canada) starting on 2/3/2013 and ending on 8/4/2013 (Add to Calendar) ​ 
You can choose to hear the audio for this meeting either through your computer speakers or by dialing the following conference call information with your phone:​ 
Conference Call : Toll Number: 213-416-1560 | Attendee Access Code: 845 7656
Please click here to register and receive your login instructions
Link not working? Copy the following URL into your browser​http://www.anymeeting.com/PIID=E952D787844B3A
Personal message from Foreclosurepedia
This is the Weekly NPPG Webinar. If you know of anyone else wanting to attend please pass this on. Please remember to turn off your microphone and maybe this is the week for good bandwidth?! ​ 
Regardless, I will have the phone login available.​ 




*Have Nationals Lost Their *#%@*&% Mind?*​



This just came in an hour ago and is being reported on Facebook. You know, the Industry is now taking a stand. They know that the vast majority of Contractors are afraid. Now, the Nationals are demanding that you deduct your Trip Charge for a Bid from your Invoice on the samesaid.​
SINCE YOUR BID WAS APPROVED, PLEASE DEDUCT YOUR TRIP CHARGE AMOUNT FROM YOUR INVOICE TOTAL IF YOU WERE PAID A TRIP CHARGE WHEN YOU SUBMITTED YOUR BIDS​​At what point in time do you people stand up? You are down to $2 Inspections, $9 Grass Recuts, $12 Lock Boxes!!! Folks, this last shot over the bow should be a CLEAR indicator that *no one in this Industry is going to take you seriously until you ORGANIZE*!!

Here is an article on some of the latest activity by NPPG President, Paul Williams....
http://foreclosurepedia.org/libor-the-new-property-preservation-industry/


----------



## Cleanupman

HELLO EVERYONE....

We have to cancel our NPPG meeting today due to a family emergency...I wiil post as soon as we can reschedule probably next week.....
Sorry for the inconvience...

Thank you for your understanding

Aaron


----------



## Cleanupman

Kinda must read folks....

http://foreclosurepedia.org/namfs-by-the-numbers/


----------



## Cleanupman

*SCAM Alert*

Well here is a company that is no good and attempting to change their spots to dup more good folks out of their money...


http://foreclosurepedia.org/fraud-alert-ppms-forms-new-company/


----------



## Cleanupman

Hey folks I'm placing a lot of information here today.....
Remember we are also doing the video series on contracts over on Facebook...
Right now I'm looking for no compete clauses and wavier of lien clauses in contracts as these are a very big issue with contracts. Today I will posting videos on Conflict Resolutions clauses......

NPPG MEETING CHANGE..............
Shifting of National Guild Meetings to Monthly Format
We are going to shift the NPPG Meetings to the First Sunday of each month at 2000EST. With that said, there is no reason why Regional Guilds cannot meet more often. Part of the reason for shifting back is that I feel it is time for those within the Guild to begin to spin up their Memberships in their Regions. We in National will render all assistance necessary for such.​ 
The Monthly Webinar Format will begin to concentrate on more pertinent issues impacting Contractors and the Guild as a whole. Items such as APHIS, HAZMAT and Mold will be on the top of the list. Additionally, when the Regional Guilds begin to form up we will begin to additionally address the Coordinated Legislative Agendas.


WE REALLY NEED TO START FOCUSING ON DEVELOPMENT OF OUR LOCAL AND REGIONAL AREAS....SO LET'S GET SIGNED UP...AND TUNE IN. I WILL POST REGISTRATION INFORMATION A WEEK BEFORE THE SCHEDULED MEETING....

HERE IS AN UPDATE ONA COMPANY THAT WAS CAUGHT WITH THEIR HAND IN THE COOKIEJAR ATTEMPTING TO CHANGE NAMES AND DO IT AGAIN...

http://foreclosurepedia.org/premier-metro-south-fractures/


FOLKS I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO STRESS ENOUGH SHARING INFORMATION HELPS EVERYONE AND WILL RUN THESE SMUCKS OUT OF THE INDUSTRY HOPEFULLY WITH THE PROSECUTION THEY DESERVE....

Have a great day everyone and let's be safe out there....​


----------



## Cleanupman

Couple good articles 

Great interview about E&O insurance from the folks at Brunswich Insurance.
http://foreclosurepedia.org/errors-and-omissions-an-interview-with-an-industry-vice-president/

And this one on NAMFS the folks over on FB are already tearing this one up!!!!
Now this exclusive club wants to train it's members.....
http://foreclosurepedia.org/namfs-now-they-are-going-to-train-you/

Interesting....

Will be posting video later today on the contract series. This weeks video will talk about insurance in the industry and how it effects your business....

Have a good day and let's be safe out there....


----------



## Cleanupman

*NPPG membership drive....*

HELLO EVERYONE....HERE IS THE INFORMATION FOR SIGNING UP AND BECOMING A MEMBER..................

http://foreclosurepedia.org/regional-guild-chapters-a-how-to-post/


----------



## Cleanupman

Looking for two company's to help form the Northern Nevada Chapter for the NPPG...
PM me if you'd like to assist...


----------



## Cleanupman

*Sunday Morning Fodder....*

Great Sunday Morning to Everyone!!!

To open I would like to remind everyone tonight is our NPPG webinar meeting…I will have to have someone post the link for everyone as I’m currently in the middle of a window project for one of our clients and will unavailable most of the day.

Enjoy the rest of you weekend and hope to see you on the webinar this evening….


----------



## JFMURFY

Look forward to it...


----------



## Cleanupman

Are you kidding me?????????????????????????


----------



## JFMURFY

Cleanupman said:


> Are you kidding me?????????????????????????


Guess the Link didn't show up....


----------



## Cleanupman

I will no longer be bringing you updates from the NPPG or Foreclosurepedia. 
Here is the bottom line.....
Until you all stand up for yourself the issues that plague the industry will only continue. I nor anyone else can hold your hand. You are supposed to be Independent Contractors, I'm sorry but the amount of control that is exerted over every one of our conmpanies makes us in reality employees...I do not care how you're being paid, what you're told, what the contract says etc.
I have brought you information on organizations that will stand beside the contractors/vendors/service providers at no cost to you, yet everyone wants to be afraid of the other side.
I have stated this before and I will state it again here now...
Until you sock the school yard bully in the mouth he will continue to take your lunch money....and that my friends is the current state of the industry...everyone running around with a bloddy lip crying foul...

I will have to really analysis my situation and goals that I have set for my course of action. 
I do understand the fear many of you have as this is your only source of income and the reality of our economy is well shakey at best right now. 
However, just as with the school yard bully...there comes a time when you either stand up for yourself or you get you lunch money taken....
We can use any metaphore we like...**** or get off the pot...put up or sut up...
The bottom line, no one can decide what is best for you...
If you feel that the $3 inspection is the way to put food on the table then you're going to do so. But mark my words...when thing unfold in this industry this comming year you will be the ones going home with no lunch money. 
I will continue...I hope... to bring information that will be informative and hopefully you will be able to get some value from it....

Hey Everyone...
Have a good day and lets be safe out there....


----------



## Cleanupman

*Independent Contractor or Employee?????*

In our industry, there are important factors indicating if the worker may be considered an employee. Please review the following 20 factors used to evaluate the “Right to control”. Pay special attention to the factors having an ( * ). These factors tend to weigh more heavily in the interpretation of the IRS as to employee status.

• * Level of instruction. If the company directs when, where, and how work is done, this is a high level of control and indicates a possible employment relationship. (Following the shooting schedule of a baseball league shoot definitely shows employer control as to when, where and how).

• * Amount of training. Requesting workers to undergo company-provided training suggests an employment relationship since the company is directing the methods by which work is accomplished. Training can be as informal as requiring the worker to attend meetings, or work along with someone who's more experienced.

• * Degree of business integration. Workers whose services are integrated into business operations or significantly affect business success are likely to be considered employees. (The success or failure of your company and reputation is directly tied to how your employees do at the special event you are photographing or the youth sports association that has given you the go ahead to provide their sports photo). 

• * Extent of personal services. Companies that insist on a particular person performing the work are asserting a degree of control, thus suggesting an employment relationship. In contrast, independent contractors typically are free to assign work to anyone. (This is simple. Ask yourself : If I hire this person, is it alright if they send their son or their grandmother to do the job instead of them ? If that is not OK...... they are an employee).

• * Control of assistants. If a company hires, supervises, and pays a worker's assistants, this control indicates a possible employment relationship. If the worker retains control over hiring, supervising, and paying helpers, this arrangement suggests an independent contractor relationship. (Another easy question for you - You most likely control who will assist this individual at a shoot instead of the other way around) .

• Continuity of relationship. A continuous relationship between a company and a worker indicates a possible employment relationship. 

• * Flexibility of schedule. People whose hours, or days of work, are dictated by a company are apt to qualify as employees. (Sport shoots usually fall in this category with specific times on a specific day for specific teams.)

• * Demands for certain hours, evenings or weekend work. Demanding when the person must perform their work for the company gives a company control over a person's time, which supports a finding of an employment relationship. (It is the nature of our business as event and sports photographers) 

• Need for on-site services. Requiring someone to work on company premises—or at a location designated by the company, particularly if the work can be performed elsewhere—indicates a possible employment relationship. 

• * Sequence of work. If a company requires work to be performed in a specific order or sequence, this control suggests an employment relationship. (The very fact that a shoot schedule is followed suggests that the employee classification is proper here) 

• * Requirements for reports. If a worker regularly must provide written or oral reports on the status of a project, this arrangement indicates a possible employment relationship. (Does the individual return pay envelopes in order or provide a written log of sequence in which images were captured ?) 

• Method of payment. Hourly, weekly, or monthly pay schedules are characteristic of employment relationships, unless the payments simply are a convenient way of distributing a lump-sum fee. Payment on commission or project completion is more characteristic of independent contractor relationships. 

• Payment of business or travel expenses. Independent contractors typically bear the cost of travel or business expenses. Most contractors set their fees high enough to cover these costs. Direct reimbursement of travel and other business costs by a company suggests an employment relationship. 

• Provision of tools and materials. Workers who perform most of their work using company-provided equipment, tools, and materials are more likely to be considered employees. Work largely done using independently obtained supplies or tools supports an independent contractor finding. 

• Investment in facilities. Independent contractors typically invest in, and maintain, their own work facilities. In contrast, most employees rely on their employer to provide work facilities. 

• * Realization of profit or loss. Workers who receive predetermined earnings and have little chance to realize significant profit or loss through their work generally are employees. (Have you established what the photographer will be paid, i.e. $ 15.00 hr. or $ 2.00 per child or couple?)

• Work for multiple companies. People who simultaneously provide services for several unrelated companies are likely to qualify as independent contractors. 

• Availability to public. If a worker regularly makes services available to the general public, this supports an independent contractor determination. 

• Control over discharge. A company's unilateral right to discharge a worker suggests an employment relationship. In contrast, a company's ability to terminate independent contractor relationships generally depends on contract terms. 

• Right of termination. Most employees unilaterally can terminate their work for a company without liability. Independent contractors cannot terminate services without liability, except as allowed under their contracts. 

If you agree that half, or more, of these statements apply to someone you are trying to classify, there is a strong argument the IRS will place this person in the employee classification. Don’t be tempted into believing this is not an important issue. Failure to properly classify your staff can result in. not only the payment of back taxes, but heavy fines, penalties, and the very bad press that could surround you and your company.

this has been brought to you by....
http://www.epmarketplace.com/index.php/articles/topic-list/legal-and-business/436-independent-contractor-or-employee


----------



## Cleanupman

*Finally a National Acknowledging a problem*

I received this yesterday from one of Cyprexx's vendors...I will tip my hat for now...However, I do find it a bit disturbing that Ronnie shirts around the non-payment issues that the subs of subs subbing the work have created because of their dishonesty and greed. On the flip side you won't be seeing a company for them having coverage in Georgia and Washington.....

*Cyprexx Procedure Directive R111*

March 6, 2013
To: All Cyprexx preservation vendors
From: Ronnie Ory
In the spirit of encouraging our vendors to grow their business, we at Cyprexx recognized that some vendors hire subcontractors in addition to doing work with payroll employees.
We have had no problem with this as long as quality, price, and timeliness is satisfactory. In many cases, some of these subcontractors contact us and ask to become direct vendors. We have a longstanding informal practice of referring the contractors back to the company that hired them. We believe this is a fair policy and good business practice.
As we have grown, we have developed vendors covering fairly large areas and using primarily subcontractors. In some cases, we have multi-state vendors and some vendors using subcontractors that in turn hire other subs.
This has resulted in some cases in poorer and slower communication, more expense and diminished quality.
Cyprexx will immediately discourage the hiring of vendors claiming multiple state coverage. While we will not remove current vendors in this position, we will monitor performance closely.
Effective March 31, 2013, Cyprexx will favor hiring vendors with direct control of the work we give them. Although Cyprexx will not penalize any vendor because of size, we expect our staff to be in direct communication with a representative, preferably payroll employee, of the vendor we hired. We will not actively seek or encourage any vendor’s subcontractor to come to us directly but if we are contacted by any subcontractor of our primary vendor we will consider their application.
The intent of this operational procedure is not to discourage growth, but to assure that we have effective and timely communication with the person responsible for the job. If a vendor uses many subs, our expectations are met, cost is appropriate and we never hear from or about the vendor’s subs, we will not be a position to hire the subs directly.
As always, we appreciate the work you do for us and intend to be a good and fair partner to our many excellent and accountable vendors.
Ronnie J. Ory
Chairman of the Board
Cyprexx Services, LLC

I truly wish that Mr. Ory had the guts to acknowledge the reall issue here....Their legal department fielding way to many calls over nonpayment issues???????
On that note let's hope that other nationals follow suit...


----------



## BPWY

Cleanupman said:


> In our industry, there are important factors indicating if the worker may be considered an employee. Please review the following 20 factors used to evaluate the “Right to control”. Pay special attention to the factors having an ( * ). These factors tend to weigh more heavily in the interpretation of the IRS as to employee status.






Thanks, this is a pet peeve of mine. 

People that willfully are ignorant and willfully breaking the law.


----------



## Cleanupman

*ScuttleButt Update....*

SCUTTLEBUTT UPDATE.....
Now that I have your attention...
Seems that LPS may be guilty of double billing....
I have thought for many years now that companies that pay fees and charge a discount do not bill the same fee as the fee structure they send you for the discount.
I believe this is the case with Safeguard, but that is only my opinion. Never the less seems a Senator from Oregon has written the US Attorney General and asked for an investigation....according to a Wall Street Journal online report and a Forecloresurepedia article there has also bee accuasations of LPS being responsible for the "robo-signing" activities that started the foreclosure debacle....
Going to be interesting to see how this plays out....


----------



## BamaPPC

I know you posted the independant contractor info to help us determine how we classify people that work for us. But, using that list, and applying it to myself, I may not be an independant contractor. I could be classified as an employee of a national. hmmmm.


----------



## Cleanupman

*Financing your buiness...*

A while back there was some debate over "Growing" your business vs "Expanding Territory".....
Here is some information I found that should be helpful should anyone wish to seek funding to grow or expand your businesses......

5 Tips for Surviving the Shark Tank

If you get an opportunity to pitch your business to investors, following these five principles will help you secure funding for your growth.

At some point, growth businesses need to raise capital. Funding from cash flow and the owners' bank accounts are the best sources but are inherently limited, especially if you have a business that is scaling rapidly. Growth businesses often need to seek outside funding from corporate investment boards, angel investor groups, or VC firms. These investment pitches, or "shark tanks," tend to be short, pressure-filled scenarios, where the best companies rise to the top and the worst companies sink.

1. Focus the Pitch

You need to tell a compelling story about your market, the customer need, and how you fill an unfilled gap. This is not about the numbers, it's about the concept. You need to paint the picture in a way that allows the investor to resonate with the concept and believe in the growth story.

2. Play It Safe

As much as investors may call themselves early stage or venture-focused, when they evaluate multiple investment alternatives they naturally gravitate toward the safer investment. This means companies generating positive revenue are better than pre-revenue companies. Your role as an entrepreneur is to prove the model, while theirs, as an outside funding source, is to facilitate scaling of the model. Revenue proves that customers are willing to pay for your offerings, and simple logic would tell you there are likely more customers where those came from. There's also safety in numbers, so if you already have funding, that's a big plus. Investors are more willing to part with their cash when they know that other investors are already in. Investors also need a clear path to exit.

3. Show Vulnerability

Recognize that your business is risky, even if it is successful. Show that you understand the challenges and are taking action to address them. Don't be afraid to admit when you don't have the answer, and that you are open to advice on ways to address the challenges.

4. Sell Yourself

Most investors invest in the person as much as the idea, so make sure you show who you are as a leader. Talk about your qualifications and the team that you've built. This will ensure you stand apart from a good business.

5. Make Them Laugh

Investors are not checkbooks; they are human beings with checkbooks. If you can relate to them on a personal level, you will build trust and confidence, and hopefully get them to write a check.

Entering the shark tank is inevitable for many growth businesses. If you are prepared, you won't get eaten alive.​


----------



## Cleanupman

Well I do apologize for the lengthy layoff....Here is this months negotiating tip from the course I take...Hope it helps with your business....And remember this is an update page if you'd like to comment please start a new thread for discussion purposes...thankxxx

​
 

Real and Straw Issues
by Dr. Chester L. Karrass​
*
This monthly tip is going to be a little long, but please bear with me. I’m going to use a little story to illustrate this concept. Then I’ll address how this technique can impact your negotiations. 

Here we go. . . .*

​
Once upon a time there was a wise man who lived in a small village. An unhappy woman went to the village wise man seeking advice. She lived in a small hut, barely large enough for her husband and two children. It came to pass that hard times befell her husband’s parents. They had no place to live. Being kind, she let them move into the already-crowded hut. The crowded space soon got on her nerves. “What should I do?” she cried to the wise man.

The wise man stroked his beard, thought awhile, and asked, “Have you a cow dear lady?”

“Yes,” she said, “but what has this to do with my problem?”

“I have an answer,” he advised. “Take the cow into the hut for a week and then come back and see me.” She followed his advice reluctantly. After all, he had a good reputation as a wise man.

A week passed and things got worse. Every time the cow turned, the six occupants had to change seats. It was impossible to sleep. The woman returned to the wise man in tears. “I am more miserable than ever,” she said and told him the whole story.

The wise man stroked his beard, thought awhile, and asked, “Have you any chickens, dear lady?”

“Yes,” she said, “but what has that to do with my problem?”

“I have an answer,” he advised. “Take the chickens into the hut for a week and then come back to see me.” More skeptical than ever, she again took his advice, for he was a wise man. 

A week later, hysterical, she returned. “You are insane,” she said. “Your advice is bad. My hut is now impossible to live in. The cow turns, the chickens fly, the in-laws cough, the children find feathers in their soup, and I fight with my husband. It’s all your fault.”

The wise man stroked his beard, thought awhile and said, “Dear lady, try one more thing when you go home. Take out the cow. Come back in a week.”

A week later she returned. “How to you feel, dear lady?” The wise man asked.

“This is ridiculous,” she said, “but I feel a little better now that the cow is out of the hut.”

The wise man stroked his beard, thought awhile and said, “I have a solution to your problem. Take out the chickens.”

The lady took out the chickens and lived happily ever after with her husband, her children, and her in-laws.

*This story points to a technique used by many negotiators – buyers, sellers, engineers, project managers, supervisors, executives.
*
Issues are created—some are real and some are made of straw. There are three reasons to do this: (1) to reduce the other party’s aspiration level; (2) to provide you some trading room; (3) to make it easier for the other party to convince their own department/organization that they arrived at a good agreement. Upon return the other party can tell everyone they were successful in getting “the cows and chickens” removed. Everybody breathes a sigh of relief—it could have been worse.

You can use straw issues to strengthen your bargaining position. They provide room to negotiate and compromise. In the absence of other concessions they give the other party something to take home.

How should you respond when you encounter this technique?​



Have patience. Some issues lose importance.
Separate the real issues from the straw issues by engaging in off-the-record discussions.
Ignore or bypass some of the issues.
Suggest sweeping trades of unrelated issues.
Protest that the other person is clouding matters and wasting time.
Be aware the other party may attempt to trade straw issues for something of value. Don’t let them.


----------



## Cleanupman

*Property Preservation & Mortgage Field Services Training Guide*

If you are interested in this publication please PM me for the link...


In 2011 we had a tremendous workload and we needed to increase manpower. Doing what comes natural to most business owners when this happens we ran some ads for help. One respondent stood out above all the others…Seems this gal had written a “how to” book on the Property Preservation Industry and just knew she would be a good fit with our organization. Since I only have an administrative role and anyone working for our company is representing someone else I had to find out why if this gal’s company was so good how come she was not receiving work from any of the clients we had in the area as we were overloaded. Well turns out this gal’s company couldn’t pass a QC inspection and they had been released by every national there is….So for some time I was always skeptical of anyone writing books on the industry. 
In 2012 when Rob Preston announced the release of his first edition of property Preservation & Mortgage Field Services Training Guide, well naturally I was somewhat apprehensive. However, that did not stop me from blasting Rob for having his hand out for a piece of the rapidly shrinking revenue pie of the Property Preservation Industry. Did I ask Mr. Preston how he gathered his information? Did I ask Mr. Preston where his qualifications to write a book came from? Did I ask anything other than “What makes you so special you think you can sell us your drivel and separate us from our monies”???? Embarrassingly no…
Yesterday Rob Preston was gracious enough to overlook my antics from a year ago and allowed me the privilege of an interview on behalf of the National Property Preservation Guild in regards to his second publication for the Property Preservation Industry.
Rob has been in the involved in the industry on many levels since 1995. He brings a plethora of skills from 16 years of experience, learned knowledge and dedicated work with him to the typewriter. Was Rob satisfied with writing a book? Most people would settle for the success that Rob has had as a first time author who took this route out of frustration with the industry. Instead Rob believed that if the working class members, the group of people that we have fondly dubbed “Boots on the Ground”, yes those like you and me that work this industry to put food on the table, Rob believed that in order for some of the issues to be resolved that it would have to come from the Boots on the Ground coming together in a concerted effort via education. With that Rob developed testing, with procedures that one would find when taking any sort of test that was proctored for legitimizing certifications. He further went on to assist a national organization with their testing programs for recruiting new contractors. However, the main reason that Rob has gone to the extents he has is because like many of us Rob feels that the industry is lacking consistency. With the manual combined with testing in a continuing education format perhaps some consistency will come to replace today’s complacency.
So now that we’re all warm and fuzzy let’s talk about the 125 page 2013 edition of the Property Preservation & Mortgage Field Service Training Manual. This year’s addition is now a Paperback and has a condensed 75 page pocket reference manual for those of you who may want to have something in your trucks for that forgetful field supervisor you have…In addition the training manual references several links to “How-to” videos, for example in the section for pool covering the links takes you to the manufacturers web site of the pool cover company and you may view their production for their product, another example is in the rekey section you can click the link and you’ll be whisked to Lowes for their presentation of how to change a lock. Throw in some photographs, blue print style illustrations, diagrams and drawings and the “Newbie” is miles ahead of the game compared to 5 years ago. As now the Newbie has a list of required equipment for the industry, a detailed description and step by step instruction to complete services like winterizations, picking locks, etc. I had to ask about including “picking locks” playing on the side of caution, would this be considered a trade secret? Could this be construed as providing instruction for illegal activity? Rob investigated this prior to placing what some would consider “sensitive” information in his publication. Since this is an educational tool…I’m happy to inform you we are not burglars in training!!!!!
So what makes Rob’s book worth a look-see? I like the fact that not only is the product set up that any of your organizations field supervisors can use it and teach from the manual. Plus the condensed 75 page version handy pocket reference for the vehicles gives your company a little bit of an edge over your counterparts, in addition can give you an edge on the lazy employee as you now can respond you didn’t look in the manual? Combine this with the testing element and you have a way to not only provide continuing education for yourself and your company but you also have a vehicle for keeping your employees or subs current with industry information. 
We all know things change rapidly in the business world. One of the changes I do see happening in our industry is regulation. Folks it is time we come together. Do yourself a favor and give this publication a look-see. As something tells me you may very well be looking at the future of the industry…
For all those whom may think I’m all knowing in this industry…well Rob invited me to take one the industry tests…89%…I’ll be in the library studying if anyone needs me…


----------



## Cleanupman

Little clarification....I have no vested interest nor am I receiving monitary considerations for the book I reviewed and posted about...

Couple people have emailed me that question.....


----------



## Cleanupman

NATIONAL PROPERTY PRESERVATION GUILD OFFICIAL PRESS RELEASE

On March 30, 2013 the National Property Preservation Guild seated their Board of Directors.
Thomas Clark...................Chairman
Troy HanoHano.................Vice Chairman
Aaron Aveiro .....................Secretary
Meg Barnes.......................Public Relation Director
Matt Steffen.......................Treasurer/Contractor Liaison 

The board also agreed to release position papers on the current events in the industry regarding the demand for employee and sub contractors personal information and the placing of tracking abilities on personal cell phones.
It was also voted to have weekly meetings.

Among other topics of discussion was membership. 
It was agreed upon that with the formal formation of the board of directors that we should actively conduct a nationwide membership drive.

Also of note was a proposal to send a survey to Realtors in regards to their view of the industry.
A survey will be submitted to the board for approval over the weekend.


----------



## Cleanupman

Being a manager is about more than just giving out orders and telling people what to do. Effective managers know how to lead by example. While a manager is highly knowledgeable about the industry in which they work; that doesn’t necessarily mean they are a good manager.
If you own a business and are looking to hire a manager you want to be sure that you put someone in the position that leads your team efficiently and effectively. A strong team enhanced by an even stronger leader can greatly increase your bottom line. In order to be an effective manager you need to remember the following:

*Good Communication* – Having good communication skills is vital to being a successful manager. If you can’t communicate your needs and expectations to your staff then you’ve lost the battle before you even begin. A good manager must be specific in what they want and be able to talk to their team in an effective manner that will get results.
*Industry Knowledge *– A good manager must know the industry that they are working in. You can’t lead others or delegate to them if you don’t know the industry in which you work. You have to know that they are doing the job properly.
*Good Organizational Skills *– A good manager must be highly organized and detail oriented. They need to be able to manage their time effectively. In addition they need to be able to prioritize tasks so that the most important things get completed first.
*Strong Team Building Skills *– A good leader needs to know how motivate and inspire their teams. A good manager knows when to praise, when to reprimand and how to reprimand and how to inspire them to achieve more than even they may realize they can achieve.
*Excellent Customer Service Skills *– A good manager needs to know how to work with the public. They need to be able to handle customers who may be upset with a product or service. A good manager knows how to de-escalate a situation and get it under control quickly while still maintaining the trust of the customer and keeping the integrity of the company intact.
*Self-Motivation *– A good manager is able to motivate themselves and work independently. They don’t need someone looking over their shoulder, telling them what to do every minute of the day. They can set goals for themselves and achieve them.
*Trustworthy* – A good manager is trustworthy. They can be relied on to get the job done and are seen as someone who is very dependable. They don’t need constant supervision because even when no one is around they are trusted enough to know what they need to do and to get it done.
*Conflict-Resolution* – A good manager has excellent conflict resolution skills. If a situation arises they have the skillset to defuse the situation. These situations can be volatile if not handled properly and quickly.
*Able to Accept and Promote Change *– Change is hard for a lot of people. Some people just don’t deal with change well. A good manager needs to handle change well and be able to foster the ability to accept the change in his team members. With a good manager in place change can be easier to accept by everyone around them.
*Dedication *– A good manager is dedicated to their position, their company and the people they work with. They believe in what they are doing. Dedication can foster a strong sense of “team” amongst the staff.
Being a good manager is about more than just having a title. It’s about more than just dictating each and every day to those around you. A good manager needs to be multi-faceted. They can blend easily into almost any work environment. A good manager has many parts to them. They can take those parts and blend them to benefit the task at hand and the company over all


----------



## Cleanupman

*NPPG Mission Statement*

National Property Preservation Guild

Mission Statement
The mission of the National Property Preservation Guild (Guild) is to facilitate an environment where clients and Contractors are placed in the best possible position to ensure Return On Investment (ROI) in non-performing asset portfolios. The Guild also serves as an advocate for Contractors whom regularly deliver excellent service with ethics and integrity as the foundation of their business model. In addition to supporting members and Contractors, the National Property Preservation Guild will provide programs in a continuing education format to ensure that all members are qualified to supply the highest quality service to financial institutions, investment groups, asset managers, mortgage field service companies, government entities, real estate brokerages, and individual investors providing work within the industry. The Guild acknowledges that the plethora of organizations within the property preservation industry must collectively work together in order to help restore economic stability to the United States of America


----------



## proppresstl

*Nppg*

Clean-up Man,

You answered my question! I am new to this forum but not to the industry. When I posted my intro on the forum, I asked if anyone had thought about forming a union. Instead of just complaining about the problems in the PP industry, why don't we do something about it? We are Americans after all - stepping up to the plate and telling the bad guys that we aren't going to take anymore of their crap was invented here. I'm filling out my NPPG application. 
Thank you for spear-heading this effort to make things a little better for everyone!

Proppresstl


----------



## Cleanupman

Here is some very good information form one of the continuing education programs I participate in....

When you’re running your own business, you are so much more 
than “just” a business owner. You also have to be a manager, a planner, 
and a marketer. All of these roles take a different set of skills, 
and to be successful, you need to have at least a basic knowledge 
of each. In some cases, though, there is a single thing you can 
do that works for all these different categories. One of the activities 
you can, and should, do in order to be a better manager, planner, 
and marketer is to identify your business’ S.W.O.T. 

The S.W.O.T. is a part of strategic planning that helps to identify 
where your business is now and help steer it in the right direction 
for the future. It takes some work on your part, but by the time 
you’re done, you’ll likely have identified several areas that you can 
use to bolster your marketing plan. Sharing what you’ve learned 
with your employees also works to make sure that everyone is on 
the same page and working toward the same goals. 

So, what is the S.W.O.T? 

S = Strengths: When you look at your business as objectively as 
possible, what do you feel your strengths are? Perhaps you have 
specialization that sets you apart from other attorneys in the area. 
Maybe you are great at “hand-holding” new clients who are 
intimidated by the legal process. Spend some time and come up 
with at least five strengths and put some thought into how you can 
leverage them in your marketing to really shine. 

W = Weaknesses: It’s not necessarily fun to look at your own flaws, 
but when you do it from an objective perspective, it can be a really 
powerful exercise. Weaknesses are those things that you want to 
target for elimination. For example, maybe you are having trouble 
keeping up with the workload and some things are falling through 
the cracks. By writing this down, you can give yourself permission 
to find a solution, such as realizing that it’s time to hire some help. 

O = Opportunities: Uncovering opportunities for your business is 
one of the most enjoyable parts of the S.W.O.T. process. 
Opportunities are things that you want to capitalize on, either now 
or in the future. Are there services that are lacking in your area that 
you could add to your practice? Do you have ideas for a referral 
system that could pay off? It might be helpful to lay out all of your 
opportunities with some deadlines and milestones for making them 
into reality. 

T = Threats: Threats are those things that could negatively impact 
your business but that you don’t have any direct control over. For 
example, are there some changes in the law coming up that may 
cost you clients? Is a rough economy a problem when it comes to 
building your client list? The point of listing your threats is to give 
yourself the chance to monitor them and find ways to mitigate their 
impact. 

Realistically, it doesn’t have to take a ton of time to do a cursory 
S.W.O.T. analysis. The important part is that you take that time 
to identify what is working for and against you so that you can 
take steps to capitalize on that knowledge.

Hopefully this may help some of you look at your business when you decide to adjust your business model


----------



## Cleanupman

*NPPG Press Release....*

NPPG PRESS RELEASE

“Taking a Stand”

Early last week, Troy Hanohano, Vice Chairman of the National Property Preservation Guild announced he would no longer provide mortgage field services for one of his long-time regional clients.

Troy notified this top client that he would no longer be able to complete orders for them, because he knew if he did, he would be contributing to the downward spiral of the property preservation industry. Though Troy was completing work orders he received from a regional property preservation company with which he had a good working relationship, this particular regional company was getting its work from a national company that is well known for taking advantage of Contractors and grossly underpaying for services within the industry.

When Troy was asked during this week’s NPPG general meeting why he made the decision, he responded with a quote that will challenge every Contractor in the industry to reevaluate their own position, and examine whether or not their working in their own best interest:

"If I'm going to be a part of NPPG, I need to take a stand. I can't contribute to the problem any longer." "...Helping them grow their business, and helping them be more profitable, and their taking work away from me........why? "If I'm going to shoulder all of the responsibility, and all of the burden for the work that I'm doing, why am I doing it for fifty percent of what's being paid out? It makes no sense. I'm competing with myself. I'm cutting my own throat. I told them I'm not going to do this anymore."

The practice of “subbing” work has become all too common within the property preservation industry, often to the detriment of the clients Return On Investment (ROI) and the property itself. This practice has become so detrimental to the industry that often professional Contractors can no longer afford to provide the quality of service that each client deserves. Many times, the compensation offered by “subbers” or order mills is less than the cost it requires to complete a service correctly.

Will Contractors continue to help perpetuate the low-balling fees within the property preservation industry, or will we take a stand with leaders like Troy Hanohano and “Just say No”?


If anyone would like discussion on this, please start a thread....Thank you


----------



## Cleanupman

If you would like to become a member of this organization or have any questions if this is a viable path for you and your business 

you can email
[email protected]

We have a Membership Team that will vet all potential members. We are not just going to let anyone join (in case some of you are worried about it). 

The process will go as follows: 1. Potential member emails me; 2. A series of questions will be emailed back that must be answered; 3. Myself & the Membership Team will then get together & do the vetting process.

The above statement is from the Chairperson of the NPPG's Membership Committee and is posted in other locations that have Property Preservation groups....


----------



## PropPresPro

Cleanupman said:


> If you would like to become a member of this organization or have any questions if this is a viable path for you and your business
> 
> you can email
> [email protected]
> 
> We have a Membership Team that will vet all potential members. We are not just going to let anyone join (in case some of you are worried about it).
> 
> The process will go as follows: 1. Potential member emails me; 2. A series of questions will be emailed back that must be answered; 3. Myself & the Membership Team will then get together & do the vetting process.
> 
> The above statement is from the Chairperson of the NPPG's Membership Committee and is posted in other locations that have Property Preservation groups....


 
If they are going to "vet" me, doesn't that make me an employee? :whistling2:


----------



## Cleanupman

Due to the overwhelming response for membership, the National Property Preservation Guild has created a membership inquiries email account specifically for the Contractors whom are interested in becoming Guild members now, while the coding for the NPPG website (www.nationalpropertypreservationguild.org) is being completed. 
If you are a Contractor interested in joining the NPPG as a member, please email us at [email protected]. 
We thank everyone for their interest in joining the National Property Preservation Guild!

Sincerely,

Membership Team
National Property Preservation Guild


----------



## Cleanupman

*Membership Information*

The National Property Preservation Guild website is finally up and running! There's not a whole lot of content on the site yet, but NPPG group members looking to become actual members of NPPG organization may now apply online by going to www.nationalpropertypreservationguild.org and clicking on the "apply for membership" link at the top-left side of the homepage. 
There are no fees associated with becoming an NPPG member. We are not a for-profit organization. We are Contractors who have donated our own time and resources to create an organization where other professional Contractors all across the country can gather together for support and education. 
With that said, NPPG membership is not for everyone. Although we would love to have all Contractors become a member of the National Property Preservation Guild, in order to differentiate ourselves from other groups in the industry and establish credibility, every prospective member of the NPPG must be properly vetted. 
The NPPG was established by Contractors for Contractors. As our Mission Statement asserts, one of the chief principles of our group is to serve as an advocate for Contractors whom regularly deliver excellent service with ethics and integrity as the foundation of their business. We will not permit just anyone to join the NPPG. 
If you are serious about becoming a member of the NPPG and facilitating change within the property preservation industry, please visit our website at www.nationalpropertypreservationguild.org and click on the "apply for membership" tab to get started. 
All prospective members will be required to answer the vetting questions online, as well as pass an online 30 question NPPG Property Preservation Assessment test with an 80% score or better(you have unlimited attempts). Once you apply for membership, a link to the test will be emailed to you. 
If you make it through the vetting questions and pass the assessment, you will be awarded membership into the NPPG! You'll receive a basic NPPG Membership logo via email for your individual use. 
However, there is a second logo, the "NPPG Certified Member" logo. The only way a Contractor can earn this logo is to pass Robert Preston's 300 question Property Preservation Certification Course, and email a copy of your passing certificate to the Membership Committee as proof. Once we receive verification of your certification, not only will we forward you the "NPPG CERTIFIED MEMBER" logo for your individual use, we will also place your business and location on the NPPG Certified Contractor Map for all prospective clients to see (because the NPPG will acquire clients). Here's a link to the map if you want to check it out now: 
http://foreclosurepedia.org/reo/index.php?title=Main_Page 
Again, we thank everyone for their interest in joining the National Property Preservation Guild!
Sincerely, 
Thomas Clark
Chairman
National Property Preservation Guild


----------



## Cleanupman

I will be starting a new video series. Business 101. I will attempt to cover some very basic business fundamentals that everyone in business should know. Terms like Cash Flow and how it works. For example, what is the difference between a break even analysis and a cash flow statement? Both are very instrumental should you wish to approach investors or the bank for a loan, whether you’re looking for startup capital or a loan to expand your business operations. 
If you’re pursuing avenues in acquiring revenue for your business you’ll be asked A LOT of questions. Your ability to answer them will determine on your success when seeking out financing
For some of the videos I will put an attachment up for you to reference during the video presentation. Remember; as my nemeses consistently tell me…have answers when they are asked. Having the correct answers not only demonstrates you’re knowledge in your field, it will show your potential investors you’re not high risk and you’ve given a lot of thought and research into your proposal.

The video series will be posted on the NPPG Facebook page starting tomorrow...link below....

https://www.facebook.com/pages/National-Property-Preservation-Guild/135707893283368


----------



## Cleanupman

Another addition of negotiating 101

Many people approach negotiating much like a Ping-Pong game. One side serves, then the other. A few quick slashes (concessions) and the negotiation is over. Then you get on to something else. BIG MISTAKE!



________________________________________
Don't be so impatient.

Most of us are just too impatient when it comes to negotiating. You will quickly find that patience is very powerful--more powerful than deadlock or threat. Patience is a negotiation SuperTactic!


________________________________________
Understanding only comes with the passage of time.

It takes time to understand the issues; weigh the risks; test the other side's strength; find weaknesses; know what they really want; and change their expectations.

This whole discovery process takes time. Patience also gives the other side (and their organization) time to get used to the idea that what they wish for must be reconciled with the realities of what they can get. A quick negotiation has none of these virtues.

________________________________________

Necessity -- the Mother of Invention

Patience has another big payoff. It provides both sides to the negotiation an opportunity to find ways to best benefit each other. Before a negotiation begins, it is not possible for either party to know the best way to resolve problems, issues, and risks. New alternatives are discovered as information is exchanged. This discovery is part of the negotiation process. Both sides can benefit as a result of patient bargaining.

________________________________________

Understand their viewpoint.
A wise man once said, "If you can't get the viewpoint, you can't understand the price." The fun in negotiation is getting the viewpoint. There's always a good story behind the stand the other side is taking.

Good negotiators prepare their organization for a slow negotiation. They know that patience is the only way to get the viewpoint and the only way to understand what it is going to take to gain agreement.


----------



## Cleanupman

With a focus on education for Guild members The NPPG will provide an assessment test for incoming and veteran Contractors. The goal of the assessment test is so that members can see where their weaknesses and strengths in their knowledge of the industry. Members can now gage the knowledge of their Field Supervisors, Administrative staff, and QC personal…and even the owners. There is no pass or fail and the test is not a qualification to become a member.
The test is merely a tool for our members to understand where they may need to focus their studies for the Guild’s certification program…


----------



## Cleanupman

Hello Everyone...

For some time now I have been assisting on the development of the National Property Preservation Guild.

There is a 99.99% chance that a representative on behalf of the contractors in the PPI will have a seat with the Secretary of HUD in the next couple of weeks. I can say with certainty that an invitation from HUD has been sent. This means that our voice is being listened to. This also means that we have an unprecedented opportunity as a group of small businesses to show that we as individual business are a better investment than the major players. Yes I referring to the Nationals, or what we have come to call the National Preservation Order Mills.

I have included a link with an update on the current HUD 3.6 contract that many of us have almost lost our business over.
Folks things are going to change...

Please do yourself a favor and read this article this morning
http://foreclosurepedia.org/ready-the-troops-hud-makes-its-move/

If you would like more information on becoming a NPPG member here is the link;
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1bbYG5mD_HDd0aYD9rrReBKD9wD3H83gC-u7n4IwCo90/viewform

Remember that as a group we will make a difference and bring about some positive change to the industry.

Thank you...


----------



## Cleanupman

Hey Folks here is a very interesting article on NAMFS current activities....
Gotta wonder???
Sure glad I'm not a member....
But if you'd like to be part of something there is a link for a complaint against them...

http://foreclosurepedia.org/down-the-rabbit-hole-namfs-under-siege/

Very interesting reading and some extremely valid points about that state of the industry...


----------



## Contractor Services

Cleanupman said:


> Hey Folks here is a very interesting article on NAMFS current activities....
> Gotta wonder???
> Sure glad I'm not a member....
> But if you'd like to be part of something there is a link for a complaint against them...
> 
> http://foreclosurepedia.org/down-the-rabbit-hole-namfs-under-siege/
> 
> Very interesting reading and some extremely valid points about that state of the industry...


Could not get the link to work?


----------



## Cleanupman

*How to file a complaint...*

Hey folks...here is the link for anyone that has complaints...regardless of what they are we will find a classification for them....
For example....you told to make a bid for $800 for a job you would normally bid $400...IMHO this would be fraud for the following reason...a company cannot tell the client they are taking 50% of the bid it has to appear that it is your bid so if it comes in on your letterhead, a requirement by most, it is your bid....
I do believe we all know about...we have found your bid to be excessive...
So here is the link that I have been telling everyone about...
This is set up so you can go directly in and enter your information...yes you will have to do the capcha thing to prove you're a real person but you no longer need a password to submit a complaint....

http://foreclosurepedia.org/istar/tiki-index.php?page=ISTAR+Complaint+Form


----------



## Cleanupman

NPPG PRESS RELEASE FOR 5-21-13



With respect to "certification" within the property preservation industry, specifically concerning recent allegations that the National Association of Mortgage Field Services (NAMFS) is attempting to establish its Certification as a viable parameter by which insurance discounts may be awarded (Williams, 2013), the position of the National Property Preservation Guild (NPPG) is as follows: 
Though the NPPG acknowledges the 25 year history of the NAMFS, as well as their 400 plus members that work hard to achieve excellence in the field on a daily basis, the NPPG posits that there are many organizations that offer training and certification within the property preservation industry, not just NAMFS. Nevertheless, none of the organizations that offer "training and certification" within the scope of property preservation are accredited. Therefore, while the NPPG would encourage Contractors to be lifelong learners 
and continue to educate themselves at their own discretion, we do not agree that any proposed "Certification" should be put in place as mandatory or a prerequisite to receive work by any mortgage field services company, nor do we feel that certification by any one organization should have the power to warrant a discount in insurance premiums, or even worse, an increase in insurance premiums for those Contractors whom are not "certified" by said organization.



Public Relations
National Property Preservation Guild

References
(Williams, P. May, 2013) Certification discounts: It's not just for NAMFS
http://foreclosurepedia.org/certification-discounts-its-not-just-for-namfs/


----------



## Cleanupman

When I was approached Last April of 2012 by Paul Williams and we started to formulate the concept of Contractors coming together as a group to advocate for each other it was done so with just that concept in mind. With that concept I felt that if we place the contractors in a position to help them through education in the industry and some basic knowledge of business practices sprinkled with a negotiating tip every now we would produce a far better product for the clients. That is my interpretation of what the NPPG was supposed to be. Not some organization that has a blatant disregard for the Constitution that governs the organization. Definitely not with the aspect of becoming what the owner of our company feels is nothing but an addition to the current NPOM & ROM issues that are hurting the industry. 
I envisioned a group of Contractors that would organize and develop Bi-laws, a Code of Ethics for the membership and proceed with Articles of Incorporation, and take a step at a time to develop and become a legal entity. All the while developing a strong and informative Education Program that would be for the improvement of the Contractors so the end result would be the client wanting to conduct business directly with the Contractors…What I did not bargain for was a board of directors, (containing some members that per the constitution do not even qualify to be a member mind you, but that’s another story), that wished to become a “For Profit” organization and become a distributor of work orders to their ROM…Personally I would think that prior to becoming a business one would go out and at least have a business license in place prior to wanting to discuss your organization with the financial and insurance industries. 
While I wish no ill and in fact have no ill will towards the NPPG I do have a different interpretation of what the organization is to be based on the written Constitution. That said I’m sure you have all heard the phrase “A chain is only as strong as its weakest link.” I feel that is true in business and with any organization also. As one the firmly believes that education is of utmost importance and part of said education is learning and following the laws and regulations I have a serious issue when I’m placed into a position and my speech is suppressed all in the name of someone following their own drummer and showing a blatant disrespect for the rules of an organization. Which brings me back to the weakest link…Please understand I sincerely mean no disrespect to any when I say I feel the current leadership of the Guild is the weakest link to the organization and this is not something I can be a part of. 
Do Not think for one second that I’m going to disappear into the sunset. I have a project in development that will allow me to advocate for the Contractors as I feel this is far more important than worrying about the return on investment (ROI) for the clients that the current leadership of the NPPG places as their number one priority. A priority that every NPOM and ROM has done to put the industry in the condition it is currently in. I cannot be a part of that type of a priority when the initial goal of the NPPG was as I stated…to unite the Contractors as a collective group and become a force so the current abuses stop. Furthermore it is very difficult for me to follow leadership that consistently, in my humble opinion, refuses to put their “ducks in a row”. An organization that has gone out and placed the very existence of the organization in peril by broadcasting goals that said organization never even discussed or approved for publication. An organization that has chosen the ROI over the struggles of the Contractors, the very people the organization was designed to assist. I sincerely wish everyone involved the very best and that the leadership of this organization can use their past experience to form some sort of organization that will be productive for the industry with a benefit to all.
Going forward I will be utilizing my energies on another project that I feel is more important than the direction I see the National Property Preservation Guild going. You see, while the NPPG wishes to cultivate the “clients” I feel that someone, some entity, anything…for that matter, needs to address the issues in the industry on behalf of the contractors…I will be silent for a bit as I study the techniques of “Investigative Journalism”. I have also been asked to act in a consulting capacity and will be doing so. In addition to…yes shameless self promotion plug coming!!!... Our new product line of custom one-of-kind planters for our farm division of our operation. Not to mention that our company has clients who actually respect the Independent Contractor business relationship! So I will be very busy organization my new projects so I may better assist the Contractors in the manner I originally envisioned.
Again I do ask that if you have an issue you feel is fraud and you have documentation please do go over to Foreclosurepedia and submit the information in the Istar system. Also issues of nonpayment…I cannot stress enough how important documentation is for all of your issues. I will return in a day or so and provide some links for these issues and get a couple email accounts set up specifically for this purpose. In the mean time you may continue to use [email protected] for this purpose and place the issue in the subject line. For those of you whom have sent you issues I have not forgotten about and you will be hearing from me soon. I sincerely appreciate everyone’s patience and I wish everyone the best of luck in the paths they decide to follow…
as for me…I still have the drum and I just got bigger drumsticks…


----------



## BPWY

Cleanup you have to follow your convictions.


----------



## Wannabe

Money corrupts or power corrupts.


----------



## Gypsos

Someone please PM me and tell me what happened.


----------



## Valley

Yeah i am tossing any idea i had about NPPG. The last email i received had this in it


"If you're familiar with the work in this industry, then becoming an Elite Contractor will be easy. All you have to do is pass the National Property Preservation Specialist Test. We do not own this test, nor did we create it. However, we have reviewed it, an recognize it as one of the most comprehensive tests available in order to test the knowledge of a property preservation mechanic. The administrators of the test have offered NPPG members a fantastic deal on their test and training material. It is highly recommended that you take advantage of the special pricing for NPPG members by clicking here. You'll get their full training manual (which will help you pass the test), a pocket guide book to take in the field, and the test itself for only $75. It's a great deal at nearly 50% off their normal price. Take advantage of it....
[FONT=verdana, geneva]Once you've passed the National Preservation Specialist Test and received your passing certificate, please email a copy of it to [email protected]. You will then be placed on the NPPG Elite Contractor map and you will receive your Elite Contractor logo with your specific code on it.

The Education Committee will send more information on upcoming training and events in the future.
"

Sounds a lot like a sales pitch to me. Reminds me to much of NAMFS. So if you dont pay for the test,you dont get on the list. And i do ok without that list

If i wanted the kind of garbage i would join NAMFS.

[/FONT]


----------



## Cleanupman

*Interesting take on the Current state Of the Industry....*

Hey folks there is also an article on the same site in regards to the Service Contract Act....BLM and Innotion are deep in the mess of this issue so if you have worked for them in the past start looking at your records....


http://foreclosurepedia.org/foreclosuregate-why-the-namfs-and-nppg-are-asleep-at-the-helm/


----------



## Freddie

Valley said:


> Yeah i am tossing any idea i had about NPPG. The last email i received had this in it
> 
> 
> "If you're familiar with the work in this industry, then becoming an Elite Contractor will be easy. All you have to do is pass the National Property Preservation Specialist Test. We do not own this test, nor did we create it. However, we have reviewed it, an recognize it as one of the most comprehensive tests available in order to test the knowledge of a property preservation mechanic. The administrators of the test have offered NPPG members a fantastic deal on their test and training material. It is highly recommended that you take advantage of the special pricing for NPPG members by clicking here. You'll get their full training manual (which will help you pass the test), a pocket guide book to take in the field, and the test itself for only $75. It's a great deal at nearly 50% off their normal price. Take advantage of it....
> [FONT=verdana, geneva]Once you've passed the National Preservation Specialist Test and received your passing certificate, please email a copy of it to [email protected]. You will then be placed on the NPPG Elite Contractor map and you will receive your Elite Contractor logo with your specific code on it.
> 
> The Education Committee will send more information on upcoming training and events in the future.
> "
> 
> Sounds a lot like a sales pitch to me. Reminds me to much of NAMFS. So if you dont pay for the test,you dont get on the list. And i do ok without that list
> 
> If i wanted the kind of garbage i would join NAMFS.
> 
> [/FONT]


Sounds like BBB, you gotta pay them to become BBB accredited. Load of crap to me


----------



## BRADSConst

Freddie said:


> Sounds like BBB, you gotta pay them to become BBB accredited. Load of crap to me


Its not a "load of crap". It costs absolutely nothing to join the NPPG. I personally joined and it cost me NOTHING. 

However, if one would like to buy additional books, training materials and take a test, that option is being offered NOT required. It is being offered as a way to differentiate oneself. Again, it is NOT a requirement.

ALSO KEEP IN MIND. NONE OF THE $75 GOES TO THE NPPG. IT GOES DIRECTLY TO THE COMPANY SUPPLYING THE MATERIALS.

Here is something you all need to understand. The NPPG is a group of contractors and people in this industry. We all have full time work running our businesses. We aren't being compensated for our time. It is volunteer based on skills and time that can be brought to the table. The group is relatively young when compared to other organizations like NAMFS and BBB, etc. As such, it will change, evolve, grow and maybe even make a few mistakes along the way.

In some ways, its a little similiar to being a moderator on here. We don't get paid. We believe in making (or at least trying to make) the industry a better place for those involved in it. 

Before your throw rocks at the glass windows, I suggest contacting one of the members to find out what its really about. Just because you read something online, that doesn't make it fact. Keep this in mind as well. the NPPG has a public infomation officer. I don't believe she's posted anything here. As such, this thread "Daily Update on the NPPG" is being contributed to from numerous individual who aren't members or are speaking on behalf of something they no nothing about. 

As for myself, I'm speaking from Brad. I am a moderator here. I'm a member of the NPPG. I have my business and am a licensed contractor. I represent myself and my business. Nothing else.


----------



## mjb734

BRADSConst said:


> Its not a "load of crap". It costs absolutely nothing to join the NPPG. I personally joined and it cost me NOTHING.
> 
> However, if one would like to buy additional books, training materials and take a test, that option is being offered NOT required. It is being offered as a way to differentiate oneself. Again, it is NOT a requirement.
> 
> ALSO KEEP IN MIND. NONE OF THE $75 GOES TO THE NPPG. IT GOES DIRECTLY TO THE COMPANY SUPPLYING THE MATERIALS.
> 
> Here is something you all need to understand. The NPPG is a group of contractors and people in this industry. We all have full time work running our businesses. We aren't being compensated for our time. It is volunteer based on skills and time that can be brought to the table. The group is relatively young when compared to other organizations like NAMFS and BBB, etc. As such, it will change, evolve, grow and maybe even make a few mistakes along the way.
> 
> In some ways, its a little similiar to being a moderator on here. We don't get paid. We believe in making (or at least trying to make) the industry a better place for those involved in it.
> 
> Before your throw rocks at the glass windows, I suggest contacting one of the members to find out what its really about. Just because you read something online, that doesn't make it fact. Keep this in mind as well. the NPPG has a public infomation officer. I don't believe she's posted anything here. As such, this thread "Daily Update on the NPPG" is being contributed to from numerous individual who aren't members or are speaking on behalf of something they no nothing about.


Yeah it sounds great.


----------



## Cleanupman

BRADSConst said:


> Its not a "load of crap". It costs absolutely nothing to join the NPPG. I personally joined and it cost me NOTHING.
> 
> However, if one would like to buy additional books, training materials and take a test, that option is being offered NOT required. It is being offered as a way to differentiate oneself. Again, it is NOT a requirement.
> 
> ALSO KEEP IN MIND. NONE OF THE $75 GOES TO THE NPPG. IT GOES DIRECTLY TO THE COMPANY SUPPLYING THE MATERIALS.
> 
> Here is something you all need to understand. The NPPG is a group of contractors and people in this industry. We all have full time work running our businesses. We aren't being compensated for our time. It is volunteer based on skills and time that can be brought to the table. The group is relatively young when compared to other organizations like NAMFS and BBB, etc. As such, it will change, evolve, grow and maybe even make a few mistakes along the way.
> 
> In some ways, its a little similiar to being a moderator on here. We don't get paid. We believe in making (or at least trying to make) the industry a better place for those involved in it.
> 
> Before your throw rocks at the glass windows, I suggest contacting one of the members to find out what its really about. Just because you read something online, that doesn't make it fact. Keep this in mind as well. the NPPG has a public infomation officer. I don't believe she's posted anything here. As such, this thread "Daily Update on the NPPG" is being contributed to from numerous individual who aren't members or are speaking on behalf of something they no nothing about.
> 
> As for myself, I'm speaking from Brad. I am a moderator here. I'm a member of the NPPG. I have my business and am a licensed contractor. I represent myself and my business. Nothing else.


I believe that I do know something about the organization...That said I started this so I would not be flooding the site with issues everyday...I will allow this to cycle through as I believe I have made myself clear on my position with the organization....I wish them all the luck....
I will ask the mods to close this so no more posts can be made Brad.....


----------



## BPWY

Close by request of the thread starter.


----------

